# Calais people to people solidarity: action from the UK



## Geri (Aug 10, 2015)

Just thought I would publicize this as it's an amazing thing that people are doing.

A Facebook friend has organised a Crowdfunding page, which has already smashed it's target by over £26,000.

https://crowdfunding.justgiving.com/CalAid

In addition I have just joined this Facebook page, which is organising donations of clothing, food etc. for people to drive over with.

Calais Migrant Solidarity - Action from the UK 

If anyone has anything they can donate then please get in touch with a local organiser.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 10, 2015)

Loads of great stuff happening:

Critical Mass TO CALAIS! : Bikes Beyond Borders
https://www.facebook.com/events/976519672371913/


*The Worldwide Tribe in Calais*
https://www.facebook.com/theworldwidetribe


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 10, 2015)

My facebook feed is jam-packed with people loading up vans, offering to go and volunteer, putting up fundraising pages and filling their targets within hours.

I can't quite believe my eyes. This time last year there were maybe a dozen people in the whole country doing this sort of stuff for the people in Calais.


----------



## JTG (Aug 10, 2015)

I'm really proud that loads of the stuff we tatted from festival-land over the last two summers ended up in Calais courtesy of my brilliant friends 

More of this sort of thing


----------



## Voley (Aug 10, 2015)

My sister's driving up there with a vanload of stuff in the next week. Via WorldWide Tribe that Rutita1 mentions above.



Geri said:


> Just thought I would publicize this as it's an amazing thing that people are doing.
> 
> A Facebook friend has organised a Crowdfunding page, which has already smashed it's target by over £26,000.
> 
> https://crowdfunding.justgiving.com/CalAid



That was £18000 yesterday. *11 grand *in a day!

There are good people out there still.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 10, 2015)

JTG said:


> I'm really proud that loads of the stuff we tatted from festival-land over the last two summers ended up in Calais courtesy of my brilliant friends
> 
> More of this sort of thing



Yeah we did some festival tatting last year. Couldn't fucking believe the amount of stuff that gets left behind. Rich kids eh? 

Got myself a very nice radio too. And two bottles of vodka.


----------



## Geri (Aug 10, 2015)

It has certainly restored my faith in humanity. I'm donating my tent, which I never use (and is an excellent excuse to get out of camping ever again) and loads of clothes. When I was sorting through my clothes I realised just how much stuff I have that I don't really need.


----------



## JTG (Aug 10, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Yeah we did some festival tatting last year. Couldn't fucking believe the amount of stuff that gets left behind. Rich kids eh?
> 
> Got myself a very nice radio too. And two bottles of vodka.


Bestival's the jackpot. Go over there to work with a van and you'll eat/drink all through the winter


----------



## Voley (Aug 10, 2015)

Geri said:


> It has certainly restored my faith in humanity. I'm donating my tent, which I never use (and is an excellent excuse to get out of camping ever again) and loads of clothes. When I was sorting through my clothes I realised just how much stuff I have that I don't really need.


Same here. They've had a tent and half my wardrobe, none of which I ever wear.


----------



## JTG (Aug 10, 2015)

Voley said:


> Same here. They've had a tent and half my wardrobe, none of which I ever wear.


There comes a time when we grow out of wearing tents


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 10, 2015)

JTG said:


> Bestival's the jackpot. Go over there to work with a van and you'll eat/drink all through the winter



Any of the big ones really. We did V and Leeds last year and the only real limiting factor was space in the van. At V we got there on day 2 of clean up after some big charity had had first pickings so that wasn't quite as good, also they started just bulldozing stuff into piles halfway through the day so we had to get a move on.


----------



## JTG (Aug 10, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Any of the big ones really. We did V and Leeds last year and the only real limiting factor was space in the van. At V we got there on day 2 of clean up after some big charity had had first pickings so that wasn't quite as good, also they started just bulldozing stuff into piles halfways through the day so we had to get a move on.


Besty's best cos the added factor of having to take stuff back on the ferry deters people from packing up properly. And no official clean up until at least Tuesday


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 10, 2015)

Which reminds me, if anyone's going to Shambala with a van and would like to stick around on Monday morning to help gather up stuff drop me a PM. We've got a deal with the organisers already sorted but we're short on vehicles IIRC. Petrol money will be available.


----------



## Purpledawn (Aug 10, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Which reminds me, if anyone's going to Shambala with a van and would like to stick around on Monday morning to help gather up stuff drop me a PM. We've got a deal with the organisers already sorted but we're short on vehicles IIRC. Petrol money will be available.



Really touched by the kindness of folks who are doing this. I'm going to pledge via the Worldwide Tribe as soon as I get paid. Been sharing this info on FB - maybe see you with your van posse at Shambala SF


----------



## Fingers (Aug 10, 2015)

Myself and another urb have tentative plans to do an aid run over the next couple of months.  If it happens we will keep you posted and will collect stuff from around south London area


----------



## Manter (Aug 10, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Myself and another urb have tentative plans to do an aid run over the next couple of months.  If it happens we will keep you posted and will collect stuff from around south London area


Let me know too- I have a pile of towels, I am happy to buy some of the stuff they have on their wishlist too- though obv won't in advance as imagine it changes quite quickly


----------



## Fingers (Aug 10, 2015)

Cheers


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 10, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Myself and another urb have tentative plans to do an aid run over the next couple of months.  If it happens we will keep you posted and will collect stuff from around south London area



Keep an eye on the facebook page in the OP. There are lots of missions heading out soon from all over the place, and it might be possible to join forces and pool resources if there are people doing similar stuff in your area. 

Fundraising is also going well, so there may be people who've got money that needs spending and who may be able to help with transport costs etc.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 10, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Keep an eye on the facebook page in the OP. There are lots of missions heading out soon from all over the place, and it might be possible to join forces and pool resources if there are people doing similar stuff in your area.
> 
> Fundraising is also going well, so there may be people who've got money that needs spending and who may be able to help with transport costs etc.



Thanks Spooky, will do.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 10, 2015)

This just popped up on my feed  
Fucking excellent stuff. 



Think i'm going to join the leeds festival salvage mission.


----------



## yield (Aug 11, 2015)

This is great. Thanks Geri been following this on bookface. I'll donate when I get paid. 

They'll need more help when the weather turns. Hope it can keep momentum.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 11, 2015)

Britain First visit Calais refugee camp and fail to find any savages

http://edlnews.co.uk/2015/08/11/bri...is-refugee-camp-and-fail-to-find-any-savages/


----------



## mrscooker (Aug 12, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Which reminds me, if anyone's going to Shambala with a van and would like to stick around on Monday morning to help gather up stuff drop me a PM. We've got a deal with the organisers already sorted but we're short on vehicles IIRC. Petrol money will be available.


Hi,  I don't have a van I'm afraid,  but will be at Shambala and willing to help if you need it.


----------



## Geri (Aug 15, 2015)

I went down on Thursday with my tent and three bags of clothes. We arrived early as we were worried there wouldn't be enough room for our stuff, and I couldn't believe the number of people turning up with stuff! I think in the end the guy organising it filled his van three times! I'm also donating my old bike to the Critical Mass to Calais mentioned above.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 20, 2015)

Yeah, as I said on the other thread some of the charities and volunteers working in Calais have asked people with donations for the people in Calais to think about delaying their trips for a while, as there is a LOT of stuff being brought over already and it can become a bit of a nightmare to store and distribute stuff and make sure that as many people as possible can get the stuff they need without donations going to waste.

Migrants come and go all the time in Calais so the need for clothes, food, shelter, bedding and other supplies never goes away. It's important to keep donations coming throughout the year, but especially in winter. So if you've acquired a big pile of stuff and were thinking about loading up the car and taking it to Calais, maybe leave it for a month or two if that's a possibility. This will help the volunteers in Calais to avoid getting completely swamped with donated stuff, and it will help ensure that supplies don't start to dry up.

But definitely keep collecting stuff and fundraising. The need for humanitarian support has not gone away. If you can get in touch with other people here in the UK and make contact with someone on the ground in Calais to ask what their needs are, and plan your efforts accordingly, then that would be a big help. Maybe some kind of centralised planning will start to happen, but in the meantime just play it by ear if you can


----------



## weltweit (Aug 20, 2015)

Sadly I got rid of my two tents a couple of years ago otherwise they would be going for this.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 20, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Maybe some kind of centralised planning will start to happen, but in the meantime just play it by ear if you can


there is an urban person who is going all out at the moment to find out information about all aspects of medium to long term rubbish collection at the camp
I won't mention them by name but just to say their efforts are amazing  as its that kind of planning that will make a longer term difference


----------



## Sue Hubbard (Aug 21, 2015)

Geri said:


> Just thought I would publicize this as it's an amazing thing that people are doing.
> 
> A Facebook friend has organised a Crowdfunding page, which has already smashed it's target by over £26,000.
> 
> ...





Geri said:


> Just thought I would publicize this as it's an amazing thing that people are doing.
> 
> A Facebook friend has organised a Crowdfunding page, which has already smashed it's target by over £26,000.
> 
> ...





Rutita1 said:


> Loads of great stuff happening:
> 
> Critical Mass TO CALAIS! : Bikes Beyond Borders
> https://www.facebook.com/events/976519672371913/
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 21, 2015)




----------



## boohoo (Aug 21, 2015)

Supporting migrants in Kos? 

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kos-Kindness/159755314181314?fref=ts

http://www.gofundme.com/4nkswcyw


----------



## Manter (Aug 29, 2015)

https://www.facebook.com/pete.gillard.5/posts/10153465046951438

I may be naive for being as shocked as I am.... UKBA detaining people campaigning for Calais at the border. 

Can this be real? It seems completely jawdroppingly surreal


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 30, 2015)

Collection points at leeds carnival & black music festival this weekend - https://www.facebook.com/pages/Leeds-Carnival-Calais-Collection-Point/512284255592845 (as well as the leeds fest tent collection this mon/tues)  - vans heading over to calais thursday


----------



## tony.c (Aug 30, 2015)

Collection point in London next Sunday (6 September):

edit: They also need volunteers to help sort the donations next Sunday if anyone is available.


----------



## Fingers (Aug 30, 2015)

Britain First are disgruntled at us


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 30, 2015)

We are doing everything right. ^^^ That is more proof of that fact


----------



## Fingers (Aug 30, 2015)

I am really starting to fucking hate this country I was born and grew up in.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 30, 2015)

For those not on FB who are in Birmingham, The Amirah Foundation are collecting donations and will take them over for folk.  http://www.amirahfoundation.org/ - their address and opening times there.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 30, 2015)

Why even waste your time reading that shit? More important things to do...Like planning donation collections and trips to France to help.


----------



## Manter (Aug 30, 2015)

It's not just leftwingers either. My parents bought two bikes and gave them to their neighbours to join the ride. And they would strongly object to being described as left  wing


----------



## weltweit (Aug 30, 2015)

tony.c said:


> Collection point in London next Sunday (6 September):View attachment 75966
> 
> edit: They also need volunteers to help sort the donations next Sunday if anyone is available.


Neither the jackets jeans or shoes would fit me, are all the migrant males smallish then?


----------



## weepiper (Aug 30, 2015)

Here are some left-wing idiots giving a free bike to an underprivileged child in the UK. I bet they'll all applaud this. Oh no wait, he's a brown asylum seeker kid so I guess he's scum too.

 

https://www.facebook.com/GovanCommu...5816126803916/984144938304363/?type=1&theater


----------



## Manter (Aug 30, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Neither the jackets jeans or shoes would fit me, are all the migrant males smallish then?


Most are smaller than a typical Northern European. But not all, obv


----------



## Fingers (Aug 30, 2015)

I should not pay these wankers any attention.  They have riled me up because I am in a shit mood today.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 30, 2015)

xxxxx Fingers


----------



## weltweit (Aug 30, 2015)

I don't know what part of Britain the whingers come from but I never bought a new bike for my son, we were always being offered hand me downs which were free and very fine!


----------



## Manter (Aug 30, 2015)

weltweit said:


> I don't know what part of Britain the whingers come from but I never bought a new bike for my son, we were always being offered hand me downs which were free and very fine!


What has that got to do with anything?


----------



## weltweit (Aug 30, 2015)

Manter said:


> What has that got to do with anything?


Post #36, Alma Fleming said "we would all like a free bike" I was just pointing out that plenty of UK peeps give their Brit friends free bikes  .. eta and Roddy Munro..


----------



## SpookyFrank (Aug 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I am really starting to fucking hate this country I was born and grew up in.
> 
> View attachment 75971



Surely you can't 'name and shame' people who are happy to promote their activities online to the general public?


----------



## Johnny Vodka (Aug 30, 2015)

Fingers said:


> I am really starting to fucking hate this country I was born and grew up in.
> 
> View attachment 75971



lol


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 30, 2015)

This is possibly a stupid question but are they sending food over? If so, are they sending tins with ringpulls? If not I wonder whether some tin openers would be useful. Does anyone know?


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Aug 30, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> This is possibly a stupid question but are they sending food over? If so, are they sending tins with ringpulls? If not I wonder whether some tin openers would be useful. Does anyone know?



I saw a list that said kitchen utensils (including tin openers)

Not the website I saw the list on, but similar thing

https://birminghamtocalais.wordpress.com/tag/calais/


----------



## tony.c (Aug 30, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> This is possibly a stupid question but are they sending food over? If so, are they sending tins with ringpulls? If not I wonder whether some tin openers would be useful. Does anyone know?


Not a stupid question. Tin openers are on the list of Needs, issued by CalAid:
https://www.facebook.com/notes/cala...idarity-action-from-uk/-needs/884788301595918


----------



## Red Cat (Aug 30, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> For those not on FB who are in Birmingham, The Amirah Foundation are collecting donations and will take them over for folk.  http://www.amirahfoundation.org/ - their address and opening times there.



I'm going there this week. Anything you want me to pick up from you? Or anyone else in South Brum without a car.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 30, 2015)

tony.c said:


> Not a stupid question. Tin openers are on the list of Needs, issued by CalAid:
> https://www.facebook.com/notes/cala...idarity-action-from-uk/-needs/884788301595918


IMHO the smaller, easier to carry and easier to sharpen "survival" type tin opener of this kind would better to send.





http://data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## tony.c (Aug 30, 2015)

weltweit said:


> Neither the jackets jeans or shoes would fit me, are all the migrant males smallish then?


The majority of the refugees at Calais are men under 30, so may not be old enough to have the expanded waistlines we have.
There is no need for trouser sizes over 36". And only about 300 out of the 3,000+ are women, and there seems to be enough clothes for them at the moment. There is limited storage facilities in Calais, so the people helping on the ground only want stuff that is needed now and can be distributed immediately.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 30, 2015)

Right, operation tin opener is a go.


----------



## Greebo (Aug 30, 2015)

purenarcotic said:


> Right, operation tin opener is a go.


Excellent!  I've mentioned those tin openers on one of the Calais support bits of fb too.


----------



## Manter (Aug 30, 2015)

I have been out all day meeting new people and everybody- without exception- has said they are upset and shocked by the plight of the refugees across Europe and most have asked how to donate money, food, time..... It has restored a bit of my faith in people. As I very cheesily said in Facebook, it's a glimmer of light in the darkness. Clichéd, but true.


----------



## tufty79 (Aug 31, 2015)

Same here. Having a cup of tea, feeling fortunate, and just all (((humans))) - loads of people wanting to help, loads of people angry about the media and govt treatment of refugees, and loads of people saying 'what can we do?'. Or even better, 'you're doing something? So am i!'. 
Much 'we can all work together' going on.

*slaps self at onset of hippywibble*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2015)

Some great pics from the critical mass convoy to deliver bikes:

Critical Mass bike ride to bring aid to Calais refugees & migrants. 30-8-15 Around 100 activists from London head the Calais in France to deliver bicycles and aid to refugees and migrants in the 'Jungle' refugee camp. Most of thme cycled from London on Sa | Guy Smallman


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2015)

Is anything going on in oxford?


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 1, 2015)

I have tried asking around but nobody seems to know.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 1, 2015)

Here is a list of local groups...perhaps there is one close to you?

Local groups

UK wide/Main organising/sharing group here.


----------



## Geri (Sep 1, 2015)

frogwoman said:


> Is anything going on in oxford?


 
This group is based in Oxford:

Crying out for Calais


----------



## boohoo (Sep 1, 2015)

Supporting refugees in Molyvos and Lesbos:

Help for refugees in Molyvos

A list of things to send and if anyone knows someone going on holiday there, ask them to take some stuff.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 2, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> Collection points at leeds carnival & black music festival this weekend


Nice one Chapeltown. 

 



Apparently it's going to be a permanent collection point until it's not needed


----------



## weepiper (Sep 3, 2015)

Members of Celtic FC's Green Brigade are taking a few vans down from Glasgow in October 

Click here to support GB Glasgow To Calais by M D


----------



## Fingers (Sep 3, 2015)

Well done Celtic. Brilliant


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 4, 2015)

> I have just received a message from Calais. Secours Catholique are asking for a pause of a month for donations as they can't cope. There are plans for a storage facility in the London area and maybe one over there too.
> It would be wise to call SC first if you have already made arrangements to go as they may be closed. It is not advisable to turn up with stuff straight to the refugee camp. URGENT PLEASE SHARE !



When they say it's not advisable to just rock up in the jungle with a vanload of stuff they're not kidding. Your van will most likely get rushed, creating a situation that's potentially dangerous for you and for other people as well. 

Hopefully there will soon be a more coherent plan for how to store and distribute donations so that nothing is going to waste and nobody is going without stuff that they need. We're going to meet up with some of the charities in Calais at the end of the month to try and organise this.

So for the time being, keep collecting stuff but maybe think more about storing stuff somewhere than finding a van to fill up ASAP.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 4, 2015)

Yep. There's a massive rush of 'give/travel NOW NOW NOW' but obvious issues with masses of people descending with good intentions at once. This isn't short term and will still be happening in a few months time and i imagine far longer term. Long/ish term storage seems to be the most requested item round here x


----------



## Manter (Sep 4, 2015)

Can we change the title? The orig group has been renamed and this now seems to be a bigger conversation not just about that group?


----------



## Manter (Sep 4, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> Yep. There's a massive rush of 'give/travel NOW NOW NOW' but obvious issues with masses of people descending with good intentions at once. This isn't short term and will still be happening in a few months time and i imagine far longer term. Long/ish term storage seems to be the most requested item round here x


Secours have a donated warehouse coming online in about a week iirc


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 6, 2015)

Sorry to link to the Evening Fascist but...

*CalAid: Hundreds descend on social centre in Dalston to donate goods for Calais refugees*
Hundreds descend on Dalston social centre to donate goods for Calais

Crack on.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 6, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Sorry to link to the Evening Fascist but...
> 
> *CalAid: Hundreds descend on social centre in Dalston to donate goods for Calais refugees*
> Hundreds descend on Dalston social centre to donate goods for Calais
> ...



I was helping out at Dalston today. So many people came along to donate stuff that it took ages to carry it up the stairs and sort it out.

Got this from CalAid:



> THANK YOU!!! We're wrapped up for the day!!! Tomorrow we still require ‪#‎VOLUNTEERS‬ to help load the vans, arrive at 9am please!!! The Hive, 2nd Floor, 260-264 Kingsland Road, E8 4DG



(Tomorrow means this Monday)

Some photos. The "Hive" is an interesting place. Its old office block used as a social centre.

















End of day celebration by volunteers:


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 6, 2015)

"The Hive" kindly gave use of two floors to take in donated goods for CalAid.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 6, 2015)

A little bit of Leeds gathered this over two days and have suspended collections temporarily until it's sorted and shipped (tomorrow) and there's a couple of days breathing space. 


 


All tents just about full 

 

A couple of volunteers sorting and shifting


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 6, 2015)

Wonderful


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 6, 2015)

C4 report on Dalston Calaid donation day.


----------



## Manter (Sep 7, 2015)

One of he pages I am on is getting a bit inundated with nutters. Lots of conspiraloon stuff, people obsessively trying to introduce mooncups to the refugees, emotional breakdowns about their efforts not being sufficiently appreciated...

Anyway- question from you seasoned campaigners. Is it true that a pet right wing tactic is to put up child porn then report it to Facebook? Someone is suggesting that porn posts shouldn't be reported as they will result in the page being closed....!?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2015)

Caravans for Calais started a few days ago 

Caravans for Calais - soundcloud interview on Heart


----------



## Fingers (Sep 7, 2015)

Manter said:


> One of he pages I am on is getting a bit inundated with nutters. Lots of conspiraloon stuff, people obsessively trying to introduce mooncups to the refugees, emotional breakdowns about their efforts not being sufficiently appreciated...
> 
> Anyway- question from you seasoned campaigners. Is it true that a pet right wing tactic is to put up child porn then report it to Facebook? Someone is suggesting that porn posts shouldn't be reported as they will result in the page being closed....!?



Yes. Screenshot it and report it to the police, not Facebook.


----------



## Fingers (Sep 7, 2015)

A message from Dulwich Hamlet Supporters' Trust - we need your help on Wednesday evening!

The Dulwich Hamlet FC Calais Appeal «  Dulwich Hamlet Supporters' Trust


----------



## weepiper (Sep 7, 2015)

Scotland fans at Hampden for tonight's match with Germany


----------



## ddraig (Sep 7, 2015)

one of those banners apparently not allowed at Cardiff City stadium for Wales v Israel the other night


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 9, 2015)

Not sure if anyones going to this?

Solidarity with refugees


----------



## Manter (Sep 9, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Not sure if anyones going to this?
> 
> Solidarity with refugees


Yup. Me and my toddler


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 9, 2015)

i'm going to the leeds equivalent with a few people x


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 9, 2015)

Artaxerxes said:


> Not sure if anyones going to this?
> 
> Solidarity with refugees



Facebook page here



> UPDATED INFORMATION 9/9/15:
> 
> ROUTE OF THE DEMO: Route for 12th September 'Solidarity With Refugees' march
> 
> ...


----------



## panpete (Sep 9, 2015)

Manter said:


> Facebook
> 
> I may be naive for being as shocked as I am.... UKBA detaining people campaigning for Calais at the border.
> 
> Can this be real? It seems completely jawdroppingly surreal


can't view content


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 9, 2015)

panpete said:


> can't view content


click on gramsci f book link


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 9, 2015)

sorry, wrong one  https://www.facebook.com/LCAPSV/posts/895715710476010. maybe this will work


----------



## panpete (Sep 10, 2015)

Calamity1971 said:


> sorry, wrong one  https://www.facebook.com/LCAPSV/posts/895715710476010. maybe this will work


That's an article about a woman called Mona, is that the one you meant to post?


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 10, 2015)

panpete said:


> That's an article about a woman called Mona, is that the one you meant to post?


Hi panpete, it's the only link I could find about detaining people at borders. I too had a problem with the link that manter put on.?


----------



## panpete (Sep 10, 2015)

Calamity1971 said:


> Hi panpete, it's the only link I could find about detaining people at borders. I too had a problem with the link that manter put on.?


maybe fb took it down


----------



## Calamity1971 (Sep 10, 2015)

When I tried it said server was down?


----------



## panpete (Sep 10, 2015)

i've got page not available, using firefox.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 11, 2015)

> _Lewisham Stop the War are going to calais 19th Sept. Anyone like a free lift? Going friday night and staying overnight in cheap hostel. Possible we could cover costs for unemployed/low waged. Contact David Leal, 07707026926 or david.leal@caesarsystems.co.uk._


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

Tripadvisor are doubling donations to the international rescue committee today. Just in case anyone is feeling flush


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> Tripadvisor are doubling donations to the international rescue committee today. Just in case anyone is feeling flush



Donate today and help double David Miliband's already ludicrous salary.


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Donate today and help double David Miliband's already ludicrous salary.


I know people have reservations about big charities because of overheads etc but I think they have their place as well as grassroots efforts. They have access and infrastructure that well meaning people with a van don't have. I know they could do a lot of good in Calais if the French government would let them in- the nightmare of trying to establish waste management without the relevant expertise or supply chain (and fielding emails about cleansing crystals and illuminati) has to be experienced to be believed. I think there is a role for both.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> I know people have reservations about big charities because of overheads etc but I think they have their place as well as grassroots efforts. They have access and infrastructure that well meaning people with a van don't have. I know they could do a lot of good in Calais if the French government would let them in- the nightmare of trying to establish waste management without the relevant expertise or supply chain (and fielding emails about cleansing crystals and illuminati) has to be experienced to be believed. I think there is a role for both.



IME big charities, especially those with political agendas, avoid Calais like the plague. I have never heard of them having any involvement in anything to do with humanitarian work over there, not even in a hands-off, logistical support role or whatever.

As for the government 'letting them in', the French government doesn't really 'let' anyone in. The people and organisations on the ground working in Calais are the ones who don't give a fuck what the government is prepared to allow them to do.


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> IME big charities, especially those with political agendas, avoid Calais like the plague. I have never heard of them having any involvement in anything to do with humanitarian work over there, not even in a hands-off, logistical support role or whatever.
> 
> As for the government 'letting them in', the French government doesn't really 'let' anyone in. The people and organisations on the ground working in Calais are the ones who don't give a fuck what the government is prepared to allow them to do.


You may be right- I am not a charity professional, and I don't know they history etc out there. Red Cross, IRC and people who worked for UNHCR have been v good to me so far with time and advice (though my mum used to work for the Red Cross and she has very little good to say about them)... Of the other charities I contacted who have experience running/working in refugee camps to ask for information and recommendations most just didn't prioritise me, and one were staggeringly rude and patronising and basically told me not to dabble. Which would be fine if they were actually doing something that meant a grassroots campaign of 'dabblers' wasn't needed.


----------



## tony.c (Sep 16, 2015)

Some of the bigger charities like Doctors of the World and the Catholic charity Secours Catholique - Caritas France are working in the Calais camps.
DOTW
http:www.caritas.org/where-we-are/europe/france/

A small local Calais charity, run by a local woman called Maya is doing a lot of support work, and trying to provide two meals a week for the people in the camps. It is called L'auberge des migrants international.
L'auberge des migrants international

If people are thinking about making financial donations it is worth considering these as they can buy supplies in bulk in France, which might be better value than buying stuff here and taking it over.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 16, 2015)

Can i quote that on our community fb page please tony.c ?


----------



## Thora (Sep 16, 2015)

I thought it was Doctors of the World operating there, not Doctors without Borders?


----------



## tony.c (Sep 16, 2015)

Of course tufty79. I think people should also be aware that money collected by individuals over here is likely to be taxed by HMRC at 20% as they do not have charitable status.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 16, 2015)

Thora said:


> I thought it was Doctors of the World operating there, not Doctors without Borders?




Two different groups maybe? I may be getting confused or having ultra realistic dreams,  but are medicins sans frontiers or something involved? Or is that just me getting the name of existing support mixed up?


----------



## Thora (Sep 16, 2015)

Yes, they are two different groups I believe it is Doctors of the World not Medecin Sans Frontiers who are there.


----------



## Thora (Sep 16, 2015)

tony.c can you clarify?


----------



## tony.c (Sep 16, 2015)

Thora said:


> I thought it was Doctors of the World operating there, not Doctors without Borders?


You are right. I have edited the post. Doctors Without Borders (medecins sans frontiers) are operating at other places along the refugee routes.
MSF USA | Medical aid where it is needed most. Independent. Neutral. Impartial.


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

Thora said:


> I thought it was Doctors of the World operating there, not Doctors without Borders?


It is- medecins du minds. Though medicins sans frontiers are apparently looking at opening a hospital in n France for refugees


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

Fucking autocorrect made a meal of those names!


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

tufty79 said:


> Can i quote that on our community fb page please tony.c ?


Are you on the Calais solidarity page? There is some good stuff on there eg the appeal for tents. £438 buys a unhcr standard tent which is heat-able, weather proof etc and sleeps 10. Clément B, another of the tireless campaigners, has raised about £15k so far. Then there is a guy who has managed to get huge discounts on arctic sleeping bags from millets.... And has about £7k raised to buy them. There are some really good bulk buy things going on.


----------



## tony.c (Sep 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> It is- medecins du minds. Though medicins sans frontiers are apparently looking at opening a hospital in n France for refugees





Manter said:


> Fucking autocorrect made a meal of those names!


Yes Doctors of the World is the same as Medecins du Monde.


----------



## tony.c (Sep 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> Are you on the Calais solidarity page? There is some good stuff on there eg the appeal for tents. £438 buys a unhcr standard tent which is heat-able, weather proof etc and sleeps 10. Clément B, another of the tireless campaigners, has raised about £15k so far. Then there is a guy who has managed to get huge discounts on arctic sleeping bags from millets.... And has about £7k raised to buy them. There are some really good bulk buy things going on.


There's a lot of good advice and updates on what is currently happening and what is needed now, Geri has posted a link to the fb page in post #1 on this thread.


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

tony.c said:


> Yes Doctors of the World is the same as Medecins du Monde.


My pet hate is American TV hosts talking about doctors without borders and doctors if the world  they have perfectly good French names, and they are French charities. Incidentally it would be interesting to know why both of the bravest frontline medical charities are French....


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

Dp


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

tony.c said:


> There's a lot of good advice and updates on what is currently happening and what is needed now, Geri has posted a link to the fb page in post #1 on this thread.


Does the link still work as it has been renamed? If I click on it it takes me to my newsfeed ( which is mostly Calais related at the moment!)


----------



## tony.c (Sep 16, 2015)

It just worked for me, though when I tried to add it to my last post it wouldn't work.


----------



## tony.c (Sep 16, 2015)

Log in to Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

Log in to Facebook | Facebook
Does this work?


----------



## tony.c (Sep 16, 2015)

^^^ That should work.


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

tony.c said:


> Log in to Facebook | Facebook


That works for me even though the link says login. Takes me to the right place


----------



## tony.c (Sep 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> Log in to Facebook | Facebook
> Does this work?


Yes


----------



## tony.c (Sep 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> That works for me even though the link says login. Takes me to the right place


I think I'm permanently logged into Facebook - have to keep an eye on what my niece is up to.


----------



## tony.c (Sep 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> Incidentally it would be interesting to know why both of the bravest frontline medical charities are French....


According to Wikipedia, Medecins Sans Frontieres was originally set up by French doctors who left the International Committee of the Red Cross because of the restrictions and mandates imposed by the Red Cross.
Bernard Kouchner was one of the co-founders of MSF, but in 1980 he left them to set up Medecins Du Monde with 15 other French physicians because they felt that MSF had given up 'witnessing', ie aid workers making atrocities they observed known to the public.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 16, 2015)

Haven't caught up with anything other than how many bin bags can fit in one garden over the last fortnight.that includes other groups I desperately need to contact,nationally and locally,and catch up with wishlists and current urgent needs,as well as trying to coordinate with establised groups for transport and distribution. SpookyFrank - I know you're busier than me,but check your pm's,duck (oh the ironic deliciousness of saying that x)
Ta! Xxx


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

tony.c said:


> According to Wikipedia, Medecins Sans Frontieres was originally set up by French doctors who left the International Committee of the Red Cross because of the restrictions and mandates imposed by the Red Cross.
> Bernard Kouchner was one of the co-founders of MSF, but in 1980 he left them to set up Medecins Du Monde with 15 other French physicians because they felt that MSF had given up 'witnessing', ie aid workers making atrocities they observed known to the public.


That's interesting thx. Their website talks about them forming as a response to the treatment of aids patients. Or lack of treatment for aids patients!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 16, 2015)

tony.c said:


> According to Wikipedia, Medecins Sans Frontieres was originally set up by French doctors who left the International Committee of the Red Cross because of the restrictions and mandates imposed by the Red Cross.
> Bernard Kouchner was one of the co-founders of MSF, but in 1980 he left them to set up Medecins Du Monde with 15 other French physicians because they felt that MSF had given up 'witnessing', ie aid workers making atrocities they observed known to the public.



Medecins du monde have been working in Calais since long before the words 'refugee crisis' became fashionable. As I understand it they're more willing than MSF to put themselves in places where governments don't want them to be.


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Medecins du monde have been working in Calais since long before the words 'refugee crisis' became fashionable. As I understand it they're more willing than MSF to put themselves in places where governments don't want them to be.


I think they do different things too- not sure MdM could have run something like the Ebola response, for example, whereas MsF got involved earlier and did more than almost any other body. But MdM are better at fast deployment and using some of the existing mechanisms. For example in Calais one of their biggest functions is taking people to hospital and managing to get them care- for broken bones etc- that they *technically* are not entitled to. It's one of the reasons they are asking for French speakers only in Calais. (A mate of mine who volunteers for MsF contacted MdM- he is on his way to Lebanon with MSF now)

Interestingly for me, as a passionate atheist who can get quite ranty about religion in general and Catholicism in particular, the charities that have been there forever and are making most difference are Catholic foundations. I am having to eat humble pie a bit


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 16, 2015)

My professional body's website has a piece about a mental health worker going over to Calais in a convoy with stand up to racism. She describes her experience and then at the end suggests people volunteer or donate. She does say make sure you don't just go over and ask organisations what is needed, but gives the impression that there is little organisation, that existing organisations aren't able to distribute to meet need, and I'm not sure the message is strong enough that aid should go through organisations on the ground, and she doesn't say who they are. I feel I should post some up to date advice in the comments section but not sure what exactly given so much is going on. Not everyone who reads it will be facebook users.

Any advice about advice to give?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> I think they do different things too- not sure MdM could have run something like the Ebola response, for example, whereas MsF got involved earlier and did more than almost any other body. But MdM are better at fast deployment and using some of the existing mechanisms. For example in Calais one of their biggest functions is taking people to hospital and managing to get them care- for broken bones etc- that they *technically* are not entitled to. It's one of the reasons they are asking for French speakers only in Calais. (A mate of mine who volunteers for MsF contacted MdM- he is on his way to Lebanon with MSF now)
> 
> Interestingly for me, as a passionate atheist who can get quite ranty about religion in general and Catholicism in particular, the charities that have been there forever and are making most difference are Catholic foundations. I am having to eat humble pie a bit



Everyone makes stuff up as they go along in Calais tbh. And MdM have been very good at that. They're generally happy to talk with us mad anarchists and various other people about what priorities should be and how resources can be put to best use. Not enough nice things to say really, if anyone wants to give money to a 'legitimate organisation' to help people in Calais I always point them in the direction of MdM.


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

She is right- it is chaotic and there are real bottlenecks in distribution. But that's because the people who have been there for years set up a process that worked with the trickle of aid they had coming. They are now dealing with a flood. They are adapting- a new warehouse comes online in about three weeks, there are bigger more effective plans coming on line.... But they are being delayed by well meaning people turning up and causing chaos which they they have to clear up! People who turn up and think they can do better without a real understanding of the issues (different nationalities in the camp, and their relationships, attitude of the French police, what the mairie will provide or tolerate etc) are causing real problems.

People wanting to help should start with secours or l'auberge http://www.laubergedesmigrants.fr Secours Catholique – Caritas France and they can refer on. There are other Facebook contacts, amazing volunteers on the ground, but they are often drowning and answering emails at 2am so anything we can do to reduce the burden on them the better.

Edit- redcat


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Everyone makes stuff up as they go along in Calais tbh. And MdM have been very good at that. They're generally happy to talk with us mad anarchists and various other people about what priorities should be and how resources can be put to best use. Not enough nice things to say really, if anyone wants to give money to a 'legitimate organisation' to help people in Calais I always point them in the direction of MdM.


Don't get me wrong, I am a huge supporter of the grassroots stuff going on. But I know that lots of the CSR restrictions say registered charity.... So I have a couple of contacts who can't donate to a crowd funded campaign on tents, though they want to.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> She is right- it is chaotic and there are real bottlenecks in distribution. But that's because the people who have been there for years set up a process that worked with the trickle of aid they had coming. They are now dealing with a flood. They are adapting- a new warehouse comes online in about three weeks, there are bigger more effective plans coming on line.... But they are being delayed by well meaning people turning up and causing chaos which they they have to clear up! People who turn up and think they can do better without a real understanding of the issues (different nationalities in the camp, and their relationships, attitude of the French police, what the mairie will provide or tolerate etc) are causing real problems.
> 
> People wanting to help should start with secours or l'auberge Accueil - L'Auberge des migrants Secours Catholique – Caritas France and they can refer on. There are other Facebook contacts, amazing volunteers on the ground, but they are often drowning and answering emails at 2am so anything we can do to reduce the burden on them the better.
> 
> Edit- redcat



Thanks Manter. That was my understanding but wanted some clarification from someone more in the know rather than trying to make sense of hundreds of facebook posts. I was thinking of recommending L'auberge. Will also recommend donations to MdM.

I was going to do a workplace collection myself but have put it off for the moment due to the chaos reported.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 16, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> My professional body's website has a piece about a mental health worker going over to Calais in a convoy with stand up to racism. She describes her experience and then at the end suggests people volunteer or donate. She does say make sure you don't just go over and ask organisations what is needed, but gives the impression that there is little organisation, that existing organisations aren't able to distribute to meet need, and I'm not sure the message is strong enough that aid should go through organisations on the ground, and she doesn't say who they are. I feel I should post some up to date advice in the comments section but not sure what exactly given so much is going on. Not everyone who reads it will be facebook users.
> 
> Any advice about advice to give?



Some of the charities are saying that they're not asking for volunteers in Calais because they simply don't have time to train them. But if someone is willing to turn up on their own initiative and try and figure out ways of making themselves useful then they will not be short of things to do.

The trouble at present is it's a crisis at both ends, the numbers of people needing help (which can be anything from needing to get a French sim card registered to broken limbs) and the amount of people wanting to help, mostly by rolling up with a transit van full of stuff. It's true that there is no central strategy, nobody in charge, but there will be a lot of organisation happening behind the scenes. Even maintaining a relatively constant level of chaos in Calais can require a lot of organisation. 

I think as far as distribution is concerned matters are slowly improving. There should soon be semi-permanent storage spaces available on both sides of the channel so that tents and clothes and food can be shared out in some kind of rational way. Even then it will all have to be sorted out by too few people with too much to do. So anyone who wants to donate stuff should make doulbe sure they know what they're doing, and should make sure that someone in Calais knows what is coming and when and has some kind of plan for what to do with it. Just in the last few days the amount of information available to help people plan their trips to Calais has improved a lot. 

3rd CalAid London Donations Drop Off Day
3rd CalAid London Donations Drop Off Day | Facebook

If you can volunteer at this event for a few hours to help load and sort stuff for transport to Calais, that's one good way of helping out. If donations are transported and stored en masse then it becomes less of a headache to deal with it all. Or a different kind of headache at least.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> Don't get me wrong, I am a huge supporter of the grassroots stuff going on. But I know that lots of the CSR restrictions say registered charity.... So I have a couple of contacts who can't donate to a crowd funded campaign on tents, though they want to.



MdM do provide tents and things, or they have done in the past. And, saints be praised, they actually ask around and check what's needed first.


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 16, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> Some of the charities are saying that they're not asking for volunteers in Calais because they simply don't have time to train them. But if someone is willing to turn up on their own initiative and try and figure out ways of making themselves useful then they will not be short of things to do.
> 
> The trouble at present is it's a crisis at both ends, the numbers of people needing help (which can be anything from needing to get a French sim card registered to broken limbs) and the amount of people wanting to help, mostly by rolling up with a transit van full of stuff. It's true that there is no central strategy, nobody in charge, but there will be a lot of organisation happening behind the scenes. Even maintaining a relatively constant level of chaos in Calais can require a lot of organisation.
> 
> ...



I don't doubt the difficulties in organisation. I felt the piece I read was a bit ignorant of that, and the history, hence my concern that the need to go through existing organisations wasn't expressed strongly enough.

I can't volunteer for that as I'm in Birmingham but I can link to it for others.


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

redcat is in brum. Think the main groups collecting in brum are mosques. Calaidopedia etc are all Facebook only....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 16, 2015)

Red Cat said:


> I was going to do a workplace collection myself but have put it off for the moment due to the chaos reported.



By all means collect stuff now if you've got somewhere you can store it for a month or two if needed. It might well be the case that a couple of months down the line there will be a sudden urgent need for tents (for example this used to happen whenever the CRS would evict and bulldoze one of the jungles) and if someone already has a garage full of them that can be transported to Calais at short notice then that might be exactly what's needed. 

All people in Calais are asking is to think about how and when you want to bring stuff over. Hopefully this will all make more sense once there's some proper warehousing available, which should be happening soon.


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> MdM do provide tents and things, or they have done in the past. And, saints be praised, they actually ask around and check what's needed first.


We've been laughing in our admin group about what we receive that isn't needed. But in a slightly hysterical way. Brioni suit in a refugee camp, anyone?

Edit- and can you imagine what the right wing press would make of a refugee in a thousand dollar suit?!!


----------



## Red Cat (Sep 16, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> By all means collect stuff now if you've got somewhere you can store it for a month or two if needed. It might well be the case that a couple of months down the line there will be a sudden urgent need for tents (for example this used to happen whenever the CRS would evict and bulldoze one of the jungles) and if someone already has a garage full of them that can be transported to Calais at short notice then that might be exactly what's needed.
> 
> All people in Calais are asking is to think about how and when you want to bring stuff over. Hopefully this will all make more sense once there's some proper warehousing available, which should be happening soon.



I'll ask people to think about what they have that's needed and to hold on for a month or 2.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 16, 2015)

Manter said:


> We've been laughing in our admin group about what we receive that isn't needed. But in a slightly hysterical way. Brioni suit in a refugee camp, anyone?



Last christmas we had all sorts. Jigsaw puzzles, bone china tea sets, electric coffee machines. And at this point we had a single lock-up garage to work with, and that was already nearly full when a load of mad Germans turned up unannounced with what could have been the entire contents of six whole charity shops.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 16, 2015)

I took one of the tea sets home for myself if I'm honest 

e2a: So if course I went back through customs on the way home with basically nothing but a change of clothes and an antique china tea set. The two French women on duty at the border control shared a look that clearly said, crazy fucking English people


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 16, 2015)

I have liberated a double seventies sleeping bag,a couple of notebooks,and cups for meetings 

I will be replacing like for like


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

I have pulled some stuff out to eBay. It just takes so much bloody time....


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 16, 2015)

I'm thinking flogging stuff to the rag trade/cash for clothes etc to cope with the current wave if i don't arrange further storage, sorting and at least an idea of when the next pick up will be, and by who...That's also a way to raise cash for people doing the actual trips, cover their fuel, and sort out stuff like a proper broadband connection for my house. Currently attempting to admin and herd cats from a kindly donated smartphone, have a computer but need my own connection rather than risking wasting money on extending the wonky wifi signal - from three floors down. The first month isn't in my budget for about a fortnight and i can't really afford what I've already spent on stuff like phone top ups to keep in touch and online, and emergency sandwiches from the shop instead of cooking properly for the last few weeks. My 'eeekend off'  starts now and i am going to look after me, my cats and my flat fur a couple of days - nothing will happen or crumble in the meantime xx


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

The stuff that is junk I have just binned. You get so little from scrap cloth merchants that if someone kicks off about it I'll just write a cheque. I guess if you have volume fair enough, but the time and £7 travel card needed to get £4 seems a bit silly.

Still shocked at what people donate though.


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

And now people are posting be heading videos. Fucking hell


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 16, 2015)

Ugh


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

It doesn't bloody help. It's horrible, upsets people and gets nutty radicals extra clicks. Batshit. 

I mean I don't actually mind if people go and look at them. I can live my life without seeing another human murdered, but I do understand the argument that you need to see to understand. I disagree, as it happens, but I am not going to die in a ditch over it. But ambushing people with them- shoving them into the mainstream- really pisses me off


----------



## Manter (Sep 16, 2015)

That was an unfortunate turn of phrase but you get my meaning...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2015)

> *Clare Moseley*
> 2 hrs
> This is the police this morning evicting people who have spread over from the main camp into town. They did a 'dawn raid" at 5am this morning. Totally unnecessary. These people are not criminals 9 am would be fine. I offered to drive the families in my van. The police would not let me. They made them march and herded them like cattle wearing full riot gear and holding batons. They made them leave all their meagre possessions behind.



Clare Moseley | Facebook <====video


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2015)

> *Clare Moseley*
> 19 mins
> Scene later this morning as police ripped down tents of those whose tents have spread to edge of camp. You can see how close together the tents are. There is no room! They want to push them back inside but there is no space! They rip down the tents and destroy what's inside. They have nothing and they take what they have. Why do they hate us so much? They have blocked all roads into the camp but I managed to get in to film this. Please share it



Clare Moseley | Facebook   <====video


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2015)

.


----------



## Manter (Sep 21, 2015)

It's just ridiculous. So horrible for the people, and so much stuff destroyed belonging to people who have so little


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 21, 2015)




----------



## Manter (Sep 21, 2015)

There is someone suggesting we need to sit down with the French authorities and discuss how we can avoid this sort of thing happened nag again. Good idea but I have no idea how we make that happen.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2015)

Tear gas being fired into the camp today...



Pranay Manocha - Photos from Pranay Manocha's post in... | Facebook


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2015)

> Annie Patricia Gavrilescu
> UPDATE 3 injured that we know of. One Palestinian hit with rubber bullet, barely conscious. One Syrian bleeding, broken nose. One Egyptian with baton marks on his back and face bleeding


----------



## frogwoman (Sep 27, 2015)




----------



## Manter (Sep 28, 2015)

I was told yesterday 55 in detention, likely to be deported. Mostly afghans.


----------



## Manter (Sep 30, 2015)

Police were patrolling the camp today (something they never do, they appear to be terrified of it) and telling journalists it was something they did every day. Really intimidating for the refugees....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 30, 2015)

Manter said:


> Police were patrolling the camp today (something they never do, they appear to be terrified of it) and telling journalists it was something they did every day. Really intimidating for the refugees....



 Causing more harm.


----------



## Manter (Sep 30, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Causing more harm.


Yup. C said the volunteers are all worried about what they are up to


----------



## quimcunx (Sep 30, 2015)

How many volunteers are on site just now, do you know?


----------



## Manter (Sep 30, 2015)

About 30. 

Ish


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 2, 2015)

Not sure if this has already been posted up as my internets been down and I have not been able to keep up with Urban.

Next London drop off for Calaid donations is:



> Public Donation Drop: Sun 4th Oct 10-4pm
> Safestore Self Storage Slough, 105 Farnham Rd, Slough, Berkshire SL1 4UN, United Kingdommap
> We will be organised into teams covering: parking/ vehicle marshalling, unloading, elevator and movements, sorting and stacking.



I am going up to help out on Sunday. Bit of a trek this time.


----------



## Manter (Oct 2, 2015)

Shocking article about the camp- I knew the report was happening- they were back up testing a tap when I was raking underneath it!- but shocking and depressing all the same Calais refugee camp conditions diabolical, says report


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 2, 2015)

Fucking hell


----------



## Manter (Oct 2, 2015)

Yup, pretty stark when an academic puts it like that, isn't it?


----------



## Manter (Oct 3, 2015)

Anyone on Twitter- PDsutherlandUN talks a lot of sense and is very angry about Calais. Worth a follow


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 4, 2015)

Helping out at CalAid donation drop in Slough today. Another good day overwhelmed with donations,


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 4, 2015)

CalAid are looking for some volunteers for Monday and Tuesday to sort the donations.

Email CalAid 
*nfo@calaid.co.uk*


----------



## chainsawjob (Oct 10, 2015)

CalAid need helpers to sort donations today and tomorrow in Islington, and every day until next Friday in Slough.

CalAid - Timeline Photos | Facebook


----------



## Manter (Oct 12, 2015)

Geri do you know when the Facebook page was first set up? CB is snowed and not answering  

Edit- it's for an article with a short deadline. Rutita1 is involved


----------



## Geri (Oct 12, 2015)

The earliest posts i can see are 11th August.


----------



## Manter (Oct 12, 2015)

Ta. I had a vague memory it started before that.... But I have no idea why!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 18, 2015)

How did the article thingy go Manter ?


----------



## ska invita (Oct 18, 2015)

Manter said:


> Shocking article about the camp- I knew the report was happening- they were back up testing a tap when I was raking underneath it!- but shocking and depressing all the same Calais refugee camp conditions diabolical, says report


that article has a map (which I cant embed) which shows a new camp running parallel to the old one...anyone been there/know anything about it/size/people/conditions/etc?

...in fact, looking at that map again, the 'new unoffical' camp seems to be the main one on Chemines des Dunes, which would mean the bit they've called the jungle is over by the industrial plant, nearer Calais?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 18, 2015)

That map doesn't make sense to me at all. Nevermind.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 18, 2015)

*Banksy's Dismaland Arrives In Calais 'Jungle' To Shelter Refugees, Becomes Dismal Aid*

Banksy's Incredible Dismaland Is Now Sheltering Refugees In Calais



> A woman told Mashable the group had English accents but said she did not care who they were.
> 
> She said: "I don't care; they're doing so much good. They've been absolutely wonderful."



I think this woman may have confused the Banksy crew with other volunteers from the UK.

This work was not much appreciated at all from what we were told on Friday evening on site. I think Banksy's sarcastic style and statement with this seemed like a photo opportunity. Oh and they gave out some Dismaland hoodies which I suppose is something. 

The letters were quickly torn down and I hope they are auctioned off with the funds being redirected back into the camp.

The only bonus is that some of the camp residents quickly took over the less than adequate shacks and made them into livable spaces.


----------



## Manter (Oct 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> that article has a map (which I cant embed) which shows a new camp running parallel to the old one...anyone been there/know anything about it/size/people/conditions/etc?
> 
> ...in fact, looking at that map again, the 'new unoffical' camp seems to be the main one on Chemines des Dunes, which would mean the bit they've called the jungle is over by the industrial plan, nearer Calais?


That map is a bit confused as there are two points in time on it, basically. Now, in Calais, there is one camp- jungle 2- that is between Chemin des dunes and the d119. It is so big (c 6,000) it is overlapping into what used to be a camp- the jungle- before the police bulldozed it, but there is only one. Refugees found elsewhere in Calais are marched by police- usually with dogs, at 5am; this is truly the stuff of nightmares- to the jungle 2 camp. Usually losing their meagre possessions in the process.


----------



## Manter (Oct 18, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> *Banksy's Dismaland Arrives In Calais 'Jungle' To Shelter Refugees, Becomes Dismal Aid*
> 
> Banksy's Incredible Dismaland Is Now Sheltering Refugees In Calais
> 
> ...


Some of the shacks had cycle power electricity points- they seem to have met with approval


----------



## Manter (Oct 18, 2015)

I


Rutita1 said:


> How did the article thingy go Manter ?


a good- pm me your email and I'll send it to you. S is going to send me the magazine when it comes out


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 18, 2015)

Manter said:


> Some of the shacks had cycle power electricity points- they seem to have met with approval



Well practical and helpful will be approved of, of course!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 18, 2015)

ska invita said:


> that article has a map (which I cant embed) which shows a new camp running parallel to the old one...anyone been there/know anything about it/size/people/conditions/etc?
> 
> ...in fact, looking at that map again, the 'new unoffical' camp seems to be the main one on Chemines des Dunes, which would mean the bit they've called the jungle is over by the industrial plant, nearer Calais?



I've screengrabbed it:



...but yes, all of those camps were cleared in April/May, apart from the new camp. Until recently there were two small camps of Syrian migrants in the town centre, one outside a church and one at a warehouse nearby, which survived for longer thanks to the support of the church itself and the local people, but those camps have now been destroyed as well.

Bascially this map is wrong for all sorts of reasons. One of the camps marked was cleared out and fenced off years ago, and several others have appeared and disappeared since then. I point this out because the 'unofficial but tolerated' camp is nothing of the sort, the site was chosen by the French authorities and people are physically prevented from living anywhere else. The French authorities say that it's unofficial because that absolves them from responsibility for the people living there and the conditions they endure.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 19, 2015)

Phew...I knew it didn't make sense!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2015)

.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Environmental Health Assessment of the New Migrant Camp in Calais Report.


This link doesnt do anything for me ? what should happen?


----------



## Fingers (Oct 20, 2015)

Nor me


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2015)

ska invita said:


> This link doesnt do anything for me ? what should happen?



A PDF should appear! 

Will try again


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> A PDF should appear!
> 
> Will try again


you might be able to upload it using the Uplaod A FIle button on urban....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2015)

ska invita said:


> you might be able to upload it using the Uplaod A FIle button on urban....



Helpful suggestion, thanks. Please note, I WAS ALREADY DOING THIS but it's too large.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 20, 2015)

Environmental Health Assessment of the New Migrant Camp in Calais Report

Dropboxed it...Does it work now? 

ska invita Fingers


----------



## ska invita (Oct 20, 2015)

It does, thank you. Just read the Key Findings


----------



## ska invita (Oct 22, 2015)

Women and children at a migrant camp outside the French port city of Calais are to be given heated tents by the end of the week, officials say.

Interior Minister Bernard Cazeneuve said the measures were to protect some of the 6,000 people at the camp from cold temperatures as winter approaches.

*Another 460 police officers are to be deployed there from Thursday, he added.
*


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2015)

Anyone got a spare £1? Caravans for Calais- who do an amazing job- are asking for just that today, to help them get as many caravans on site as possible to shelter the old, young, sick and vulnerable. They do fantastic things and it's a tiny, tiny amount they want- please as many people as possible give them £1!


----------



## bi0boy (Oct 24, 2015)

so it was all kicking off at St Pancras this evening apparently


----------



## Bakunin (Oct 24, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> so it was all kicking off at St Pancras this evening apparently



Yes, and by being in the vicinity, watching some of the action and relaying it through I DID risk arrest 'just for journalism.'

BA-DOOM! TISH!


----------



## weltweit (Oct 25, 2015)

bi0boy said:


> so it was all kicking off at St Pancras this evening apparently





Bakunin said:


> Yes, and by being in the vicinity, watching some of the action and relaying it through I DID risk arrest 'just for journalism.'
> 
> BA-DOOM! TISH!



So are neither of you going to tell me/us what was kicking off and why?


----------



## Thimble Queen (Oct 25, 2015)

Would've quite liked to have gone last night but can't risk arrest with another Calais run on the horizon.


----------



## tony.c (Oct 25, 2015)

weltweit said:


> So are neither of you going to tell me/us what was kicking off and why?


Demonstrators storm London Eurostar terminal and clash with police


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 26, 2015)

Terrible news:



> L'auberge des migrants international
> 3 hrs · Edited ·
> 
> Police block access to the jungle:
> ...



Timeline Photos - L'auberge des migrants international | Facebook


----------



## ska invita (Oct 26, 2015)

Had a feeling this was on the cards ... disastrous  just in time to kill people over winter


----------



## xenon (Oct 26, 2015)

Fucking hell


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 26, 2015)

I have a large rucksack...I will walk stuff in on foot. We can all do that. Who cares how many trips. Fuck them.


----------



## ska invita (Oct 26, 2015)

Its one thing for the state to stop public aid coming in and provide it themselves, but theyre just stopping the aid! Scandalous


----------



## twentythreedom (Oct 26, 2015)

Fucksake


----------



## ska invita (Oct 26, 2015)

so one way might be to get vehicles registered via a local NGO - I wonder who is on the official list? Im sure there'll be more info after a few days...
...or if parking on Rue des Garennes is allowed then that could be workable too...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 26, 2015)

ska invita said:


> so one way might be to get vehicles registered via a local NGO - I wonder who is on the official list? .



Good questions. The local NGOs are doing amazing work but as we know they simply can't service a camp of this size and keep on top of everything...People are cold, need shoes, waterproofs etc...this new situation will compound the bottleneck of getting things onto site through the associations/warehouse. I would like to know what the registration of vehicles means. How many can go on site per day? Will the NGO issue passes to those who want to deliver donations if they are convinced it will be done in the right way?


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 26, 2015)

our group is sending stuff to L'auberge des migrants international's Warehouse in Calais and people who where there on Saturday said the warehouse stock turns over about weekly. I am aware of several other initiatives which are well organised but presumably don't have the paperwork to get vehicular access.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 26, 2015)

> *L'auberge des migrants international added 2 new photos.*
> 14 mins · Edited ·
> Two national French NGOs take the governement to court
> 
> ...



Two national French NGOs take the... - L'auberge des migrants international | Facebook


----------



## Fedayn (Oct 26, 2015)

Meant to put this on here. A few weeks back a group of Celtic fans organised a justgiving page, collected over £4k in 72 hours and on the weekend 18th-21st Ovtober took a car and a van to the 'Jungle', to ge the aid to the camp/NGO's. Along with some of the supplies requested.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 30, 2015)

A perspective 

Dulwich Hamlet Supporters’ Trust’s Aid Delivery to Calais Refugee Camp «  Dulwich Hamlet Supporters' Trust


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 30, 2015)

*Channel Tunnel Migrant Emerges at Center of Asylum Debate*
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2015/10/3...151030&nlid=67268643&tntemail0=y&_r=1&referer



> The Criminal Cases Review Commission, an independent watchdog set up by the British Parliament in the late 1990s to investigate alleged wrongful convictions, has expressed concern that hundreds of asylum seekers without legal travel documents may have been wrongly convicted because of misunderstandings or abuses of the law.
> 
> The commission said that from 2011 to 2015, it had referred 32 cases of asylum-seekers who might have been wrongly convicted of travel document offenses back to relevant appeal courts. An additional 64 cases are either under review or waiting for reviews to begin, according to the commission.
> 
> ...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 31, 2015)

Oh. 

*Otley aid worker could face jail for smuggling 4-year-old back to family*
Otley aid worker could face jail for smuggling 4-year-old back to family

Intervene in the possible imprisonment of Rob Lawrie | Campaigns by You


----------



## ska invita (Oct 31, 2015)

Luckily its a trial with a jury and a little girl is involved...hopefully he'll get let off...

I wonder if he can afford his legal fees though...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 31, 2015)

ska invita said:


> I wonder if he can afford his legal fees though...



Good point! I will investigate!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 31, 2015)

> Ruti: Someone just asked about whether Rob  needs help with his legal costs. Is anyone in direct contact with him? Perhaps we could donate to a fund to help him with representation?
> 
> Rob: Hi Ruti, I have been offered Pro Bono the services of a prominent french Lawyer. So kind of her
> 
> Ruti: Thanks for responding Rob  Please do set up a funding page if at all necessary as I am sure there are many people here that would like to support you. Sending you my best regards mate. Much love x


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 2, 2015)

A couple of happy stories for you. A friend of mine, a young Syrian lad who was in Calais for many long months trying to get to the UK but to no avail, was taken to Germany by another friend and has finally been granted refugee status there. He now has paperwork allowing him to work, study and travel and he's over the moon. One of the kindest and friendliest people I've ever met, he worked himself into the ground to help others when he was with us in Calais.  

Another friend we met in Calais, an Eritrean woman with a young son, now has refugee status in the UK. A couple of weeks ago we borrowed a van and helped her move to Birmingham and, thanks to all the wonderful fundraising work that's gone on, we had all our costs covered for the trip so she was able to keep the money she'd saved for transport costs to help her get settled in her new home. Her son, a terrifyingly clever little boy, has just started a new school, in a neighbourhood with a strong East African community. She asked me to extend her thanks to anyone and everyone who has helped people like her.

That's two short paragraphs that took me quite a while to write because I kept getting all teary-eyed


----------



## Fingers (Nov 3, 2015)

Article on Rob Lawrie

Support gathers for Guiseley aid worker on refugee smuggling charge (From Wharfedale Observer)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 3, 2015)

French court orders toilets, trash collection at Calais migrant camp

French court orders toilets, trash collection at Calais migrant camp


----------



## Fingers (Nov 3, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> French court orders toilets, trash collection at Calais migrant camp
> 
> French court orders toilets, trash collection at Calais migrant camp



Superb news


----------



## tony.c (Nov 3, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> French court orders toilets, trash collection at Calais migrant camp
> French court orders toilets, trash collection at Calais migrant camp





Fingers said:


> Superb news



Yes, but will the local authority take any notice if they are only going to be fined 100 Euros a day for non-compliance?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2015)

> *Refugee crisis: Father of Afghan girl at centre of smuggling row defends Briton he begged to 'rescue' his daughter*
> Former soldier Rob Lawrie faces jail in France for trying to give four-year-old Bahar Ahmadi a new life in England


Father of Afghan girl in smuggling row defends Briton he asked to 'rescue' her


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 4, 2015)

*



			Since the summer, the makeshift Jungle has quadrupled in size - it is now home to 6,000 desperate people. They are living in slum conditions, surviving on charity handouts and risking their lives under the wheels of trains. Now winter is coming …
		
Click to expand...

*

The horror of the Calais refugee camp: ‘We feel like we are dying slowly’


----------



## tony.c (Nov 5, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Article on Rob Lawrie
> Support gathers for Guiseley aid worker on refugee smuggling charge (From Wharfedale Observer)





Rutita1 said:


> Father of Afghan girl in smuggling row defends Briton he asked to 'rescue' her



Petition: Spare Rob Lawrie from prison | Campaigns by You


----------



## Fingers (Nov 5, 2015)

I have spoken to Rob and offered to take anything he wants to send to Bru to the camp next weekend, though I think he may be going back out there himself


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 6, 2015)

*Police fly hundreds of refugees from Calais across France*
11 hours ago
by Malachy Browne
Police fly hundreds of refugees from Calais across France - reported.ly


----------



## Thimble Queen (Nov 6, 2015)

For those looking for a Calais fundraiser to donate to. Both are being run by trusted people.

This one is raising money to buy food for Kitchen in Calais and One Spirit Ashram Kitchen, both provide free meals every day to hundreds of refugees at a time. 

This one is raising money to deliver vital aid such as sleeping bags, blankets and coats which will be given to Kitchen in Calais and other long term volunteers to distribute directly to new arrivals who arrive at the camp with nothing.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 6, 2015)

Police have used anti-terrorism powers to detain UK volunteers taking aid to Calais refugee camp


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 6, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Police have used anti-terrorism powers to detain UK volunteers taking aid to Calais refugee camp



This has happened to friends of mine as well. No reasonable suspicion of anything is required for detention under section 7 of the terrorism act, and failing to answer questions is an offence in itself so there is no right to silence. 

A cynic would say these laws were created with precisely this sort of mission creep in mind.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 6, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> This has happened to friends of mine as well. No reasonable suspicion of anything is required for detention under section 7 of the terrorism act, and failing to answer questions is an offence in itself so there is no right to silence.
> 
> A cynic would say these laws were created with precisely this sort of mission creep in mind.



Was this too/from Calais?

On the way out the British customs checked our passports and the French did not bother. Just handed them straight back to us.  On the way back both our passports were checked by both but not the car.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 7, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Was this too/from Calais?
> 
> On the way out the British customs checked our passports and the French did not bother. Just handed them straight back to us.  On the way back both our passports were checked by both but not the car.



On the way back from Calais to the UK. On both occasions when this has happened to people I know it has involved brown-skinned people, UK citizens both. I mention this only because I suspect it is a major factor in who gets stopped and who doesn't. I myself have been over to Calais a fair few times and I've never had any trouble getting through brder controls in either direction.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 13, 2015)

Kent Police were utter wankers this evening at the Eurotunnel. 

We got the we need your address and we gave the the we are not giving your our addresses. 

Then he started asking us why we were aggressive and what we were hiding etc etc


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 14, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> On the way back from Calais to the UK. On both occasions when this has happened to people I know it has involved brown-skinned people, UK citizens both. I mention this only because I suspect it is a major factor in who gets stopped and who doesn't. I myself have been over to Calais a fair few times and I've never had any trouble getting through brder controls in either direction.



On a trip to Germany last year I was directed towards seperate queues from my white friends on the way there and back. Skin colour has become an issue for travel plans since 9/11.


----------



## tony.c (Nov 14, 2015)

BlackArab said:


> Skin colour has become an issue for travel plans since 9/11.


It always was, long before 9/11.


----------



## Fingers (Nov 20, 2015)

Here is a write up of our trip last weekend. editor feel free to lift it for Brixton Buzz.

Terrorism, mud and fire - A weekend in the Calais Jungle


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 20, 2015)

Fingers said:


> Here is a write up of our trip last weekend. editor feel free to lift it for Brixton Buzz.
> 
> Terrorism, mud and fire - A weekend in the Calais Jungle



Lovely article!



> provide our names and addresses so the tired and cliched ‘if you have nothing to hide you will give your addresses’ was wheeled out.



You're right officer, what's your address?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 22, 2015)

Just got back, French police nosed around the boot, UK border people didn't, but the UK passport man asked where we had been in France. I replied "the refugee camp", he asks what we were doing there, Frau Bahn says "helping people in need.OK?" He blushes and waved us through.

Lovely to meet those of you we met, hope you all got back safely.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Nov 22, 2015)

Bahnhoff junior worked so hard she was ace


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 22, 2015)

Another weekend; many missions!!!!!! Great to meet the Bahnhof Strasse clan and iona for the first time and see others again. Great work all...every bit of it counts.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 24, 2015)

*Threads. The Calais cartoon.*

*



			Seven hundred and fifty thousand people have fled for their lives to Europe this year. (At least three thousand four hundred and six people died in the Mediterranean sea.) Of that great mass of people, a few thousand have washed up Calais, France, trying to attempt the dangerous crossing to England. By the French and British governments, they’ve been hung out to dry.
		
Click to expand...

*

**

*Click the title to see/read more.*


----------



## ska invita (Nov 24, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> *Threads. The Calais cartoon.*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 79999*
> ...




brilliant and spot on


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 25, 2015)

*Welcome to The Jungle: Inside the Calais refugee camp*
Welcome to The Jungle: Inside the Calais refugee camp


----------



## ska invita (Nov 25, 2015)

As an aside, the woman who did that Threads strip - Kate Evans - has a  new book out about the life of Rosa Luxemburg and it has been getting rave reviews - seems like a real talent


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 25, 2015)

Shit news is shit.

Calais hotel raided for housing refugee families


----------



## ska invita (Nov 25, 2015)

only one word for it - cunts


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 27, 2015)

This calendar is another great way of supporting the residents of the Calais camp and raising awareness of the situation there. If you are going to buy anything today, can it be this please?




> "The Jungle art calendar is now available to pre-order. 100% of profits will go directly back into the camp to help residents. Buy your calendar here.
> 
> This calendar was conceived to represent the vibrant aspect of the Calais camp. Amongst the dire conditions the strength of human spirit shines through"


art-in-the-jungle


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 27, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> This calendar is another great way of supporting the residents of the Calais camp and raising awareness of the situation there. If you are going to buy anything today, can it be this please?
> 
> 
> 
> art-in-the-jungle




Perfect Xmas pressies, ta


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2015)

.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2015)

View attachment 80207

Kin 'ell, not again


----------



## ska invita (Nov 30, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> View attachment 80207
> 
> Kin 'ell, not again


link not working ruti

...another fire?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 30, 2015)

> *Jason Wingard*
> 8 mins
> Please take a couple of minutes to watch our film currently in production. We feel that aid for the refugees is a short term solution. We must keep pressure on the government for long term solutions. If you can contribute and share, it will go a long way to helping us finish this film. The first half of the film was funded out of our own pocket and 50% of what we raise for completion will go directly to people working on the ground in Calais.


----------



## brighid (Dec 1, 2015)

please have a read!!!!
Will be volunteering my Nursing Skills in Calais in January. Currently the camp are using 2 caravans as make shift medical units with a handful of volunteers running this. There are approximately 5000 Migrants/Refugees in the camp. Many with injuries sustained in their journey crossing the boarders.

I am joining forces with a few other Nurses and hope ro raise enough to take much needed First Aid supplies with me. Whatever we collect will be put together and if we have enough raised can bulid another medical unit there.

Please please donate.

Any one who know any chemist or pharmacists who can donate?

First Aid for Refugees


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 4, 2015)

We're back off out to Calais/Dunkirk for the fourth time this weekend. We'll be tweeting from @dulwich2dunkirk please follow for updates and retweet if you feel to ❤


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 7, 2015)

Terrible news...



> Marine LE PEN
> Liste du Front national
> 
> 49,10 %
> ...



Calais (62100) : résultats élections régionales 2015


----------



## existentialist (Dec 7, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Terrible news...
> 
> 
> 
> Calais (62100) : résultats élections régionales 2015


First round, though. If this works the way I recall the last lot working, by the later rounds, all the loonies have usually been filtered out. The French seem to like to give their politicians a nasty fright before calming down and voting more pragmatically when it really counts.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 9, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> *Threads. The Calais cartoon.*
> 
> *Click the title to see/read more.*




'The problem is not going to go away': Kate Evans on 'Threads' and the refugee crisis - Robot 6 @ Comic Book Resources


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 10, 2015)

Received this from CalAid.


> CalAid needs your help to package aid for destitute refugees across Europe.  A few hours of your time will save lives.
> 
> Help needed at Calaid warehouse:
> Fullers Logistics
> ...



I will try to do at least one day. From what Ive seen of CalAid if you decide to go at last moment they always need people.

There new storage in Slough is much bigger than in Dalston. Its however a bit of a pain to get to so less volunteers turn up. Its easy to get to Slough from Paddington but the storage place is a bus ride/ taxi ride from station. And buses unlike London are about once an hour.

CalAid have extended there operation to get clothing etc further into Europe were a lot of people are trying to make there way to Germany.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 13, 2015)

existentialist said:


> First round, though. If this works the way I recall the last lot working, by the later rounds, all the loonies have usually been filtered out. The French seem to like to give their politicians a nasty fright before calming down and voting more pragmatically when it really counts.




You were right existentialist, thank fuck.

Le Parisien newspaper confirms the score: seven regions for the centre-right Les Républicains and their allies; five for the Socialists on the left; none for the Front National. It also has the provisional share of the vote for each of the three camps





 Follow


 Elections Régionales @leParisien_pol 
#Electionsrégionales : 7 régions pour la droite, 5 pour la gauche, 0 pour le FN http://l.leparisien.fr/s3GV-nNQL

 9:14 PM - 13 Dec 2015


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 13, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> You were right existentialist, thank fuck.
> 
> Le Parisien newspaper confirms the score: seven regions for the centre-right Les Républicains and their allies; five for the Socialists on the left; none for the Front National. It also has the provisional share of the vote for each of the three camps
> 
> ...



Only happened as the socialists stood down in certain regions  ( not btw something that the right in France would reciprocate if it was the other way) and told there supporters to vote for the equivalent of the Tories here. Hardly a great result. Nor a victory for democratic debate.

The National Front mix left wing policies on economic front with some social liberalism ( ie they are not homophobic) with an anti immigration message.

They aren’t going to go away soon.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 13, 2015)

And how the "respectable" right in France view immigration. Like UKIP here the influence of racist parties is on how the centre ground political opportunists try to outflank the hard right:

Sarkozy is a typical example. 

Old quote but shows how a hard right party can influence the debate. 



> We have too many foreigners on our territory," Sarkozy said during an interview broadcast nationally earlier in the week, in an attempt to explain how his country's immigration system had failed.
> 
> "[New arrivals] are not welcome if they're only coming to receive welfare benefits," Sarkozy, head of France's center-right UMP party, said, in a week in which immigration policy seemed to take center stage in the French presidential race.


----------



## panpete (Dec 14, 2015)

SpookyFrank said:


> My facebook feed is jam-packed with people loading up vans, offering to go and volunteer, putting up fundraising pages and filling their targets within hours.
> 
> I can't quite believe my eyes. This time last year there were maybe a dozen people in the whole country doing this sort of stuff for the people in Calais.


there's convoys going off in ourarea they don't have room to store all the stuff


----------



## panpete (Dec 14, 2015)

Manter said:


> Let me know too- I have a pile of towels, I am happy to buy some of the stuff they have on their wishlist too- though obv won't in advance as imagine it changes quite quickly


where is the wishlist pls


----------



## Manter (Dec 14, 2015)

panpete said:


> where is the wishlist pls


All here: http://www.calaidipedia.co.uk- needs, collections, fundraisers, articles....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2015)

Don't know who this is but...



> *Jazz singer who jams with Jagger and brings hope to the Calais Jungle*
> 
> Posted on December 12, 2015
> 
> A piece about the jazz singer Ian Shaw, and the work he is doing in the Jungle refugee camp in Calais. As it says he launches a charity single on Wednesday.



http://www.jayrayner.co.uk/news/jaz...-jagger-and-brings-hope-to-the-calais-jungle/


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2015)

Vote for Zimarko Jones 

Qui a fait l'actu en 2015 ? Faites votre choix ! (sondage)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2015)

Great to see Kate Evan sharing her lovely work here to fundraise 

Print 'Threads: the Calais Cartoon' for fundraising use.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Vote for Zimarko Jones
> 
> Qui a fait l'actu en 2015 ? Faites votre choix ! (sondage)


heh, Zimako has won that by a mile! (whatever it is? what did i just vote for??  )


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2015)

Person/Personality of the year...you have met him I think? maybe not?, he is all that and more!


----------



## ska invita (Dec 16, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Person/Personality of the year...you have met him I think? maybe not?, he is all that and more!


yeah did meet him ... trooper


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 16, 2015)

ska invita said:


> yeah did meet him ... trooper



Thought so but then doubted myself!


----------



## ddraig (Dec 18, 2015)

does anyone know if the camp in Dunkirk has been "locked down by riot police" and volunteers not allowed to enter?
thanks


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 18, 2015)

Rutita1 said:


> Great to see Kate Evan sharing her lovely work here to fundraise
> 
> Print 'Threads: the Calais Cartoon' for fundraising use.


although I've seen that on facebook I don't think I'd had the time to look at it
today I had the time
tears are streaming 

I've been living my whole life on the other side of a real, but imaginary fence, like the one in Calais...only it kept people having a shit time much further away from the UK
and I could know about it but I didn't have to really know about their lives,
their shit lives are now here in northern europe and I know about them


----------



## stuff_it (Dec 20, 2015)

ddraig said:


> does anyone know if the camp in Dunkirk has been "locked down by riot police" and volunteers not allowed to enter?
> thanks


Yes, though nothing anywhere online about it. Apparently some volunteers were eventually permitted to deliver food.

Trying to find out if it's still locked down and to what extent etc


----------



## Thimble Queen (Dec 20, 2015)

ddraig said:


> does anyone know if the camp in Dunkirk has been "locked down by riot police" and volunteers not allowed to enter?
> thanks



I'm in touch with volunteers on the ground. This isn't the case. You can still walk aid on to the camp. You can't take a vehicle on yo site. If you want to distribute from a vehicle then you would be need to this from the car park. Although obviously this means your aid may not reach the more vulnerable members of the camp who may not get to the queue in time, if at all.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 20, 2015)

thanks both


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 21, 2015)

ZIMARKO JONES...won the 1st Round 

2nd round voting has started, you know what to do? Click the link, scroll, tick the box by his name, scroll and click on _Votez. _Sharing your location is optional. 

For those of you that don't know Zimarko is a motived and inspirational resident of the camp in Calais... 

The fact that the contenders are anti migration/immigration/right wing just makes helping Zimarko win even sweeter 

Qui a fait l’actu en 2015 ? Votez pour le deuxième tour ! (sondage)


----------



## tony.c (Dec 22, 2015)

Done!


----------



## Fingers (Dec 30, 2015)

Christmas trip report!

Christmas in the French Refugee Camps


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 30, 2015)

Awesome report and action Fingers!

Am so fucking angry at this hideous situation, yet the love and humanity shown by such a diverse collection of people will, one day win.

For us to get over is so hard, dog in kennels, baby looked after for days etc. that the cost could be better used without our physical presence. What would be useful for you for February? Do you have dates in mind? We can easily get you your ferry ticket, a Eurostar to Calais or some such. PM us and we can sort something out.


----------



## Fingers (Dec 31, 2015)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Awesome report and action Fingers!
> 
> Am so fucking angry at this hideous situation, yet the love and humanity shown by such a diverse collection of people will, one day, win.
> 
> For us to get over is so hard, dog in kennels, baby looked after for days etc. that the cost could be better used without our physical presence. What would be useful for you for February? Do you have dates in mind? We can easily get you your ferry ticket, a Eurostar to Calais or some such. PM us and we can sort something out.



Thank you mate, that is such a kind offer.  Will PM you at the weekend when I can get my dates sorted out


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 3, 2016)

Long over due blog post from some of the Dulwich fans regularly going out to help in Dunkirk and Calais

Dunkirk in December


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2016)

aqua editor Lazy Llama FridgeMagnet please can the thread title be changed to Calais people to people solidarity: action from the UK

Ta


----------



## aqua (Jan 3, 2016)

Done x


----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2016)

Thankyou!


----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2016)

Anyone feeling a bit meh after Christmas indulgence and looking for something they can do to help..... Food is running really low in Calais and Dunkirk. Any donation (however small) will help keep thousands of people fed.  These guys supply both camps with cooked food and with food parcels so they can cook themselves
Refugee Community Kitchen


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 4, 2016)

Sudanese man who walked into UK via Channel tunnel granted asylum


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 4, 2016)

Sweet! Case against him will be dropped too, can't be in the public interest to continue.

#wirecutters&rollerskates2Calais


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 4, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Sudanese man who walked into UK via Channel tunnel granted asylum



Finally a country which claims to reward enterprising people actually does so


----------



## MarkyMarrk (Jan 4, 2016)

Manter said:


> Anyone feeling a bit meh after Christmas indulgence and looking for something they can do to help..... Food is running really low in Calais and Dunkirk. Any donation (however small) will help keep thousands of people fed.  These guys supply both camps with cooked food and with food parcels so they can cook themselves
> Refugee Community Kitchen


This lot are incredible.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 4, 2016)

Manter said:


> Anyone feeling a bit meh after Christmas indulgence and looking for something they can do to help..... Food is running really low in Calais and Dunkirk. Any donation (however small) will help keep thousands of people fed.  These guys supply both camps with cooked food and with food parcels so they can cook themselves
> Refugee Community Kitchen



Tomorrow a load of fresh veggies will be heading their way  a charity offered them to me so I pointed them in l's direction 



poptyping said:


> Long over due blog post from some of the Dulwich fans regularly going out to help in Dunkirk and Calais
> 
> Dunkirk in December



We've got our next Dunkirk run coming up in a few weeks. If anyone has a few spare pennies, please pop them in here: Click here to support Food & supplies 4 Dunkirk refugees by Nisha London


----------



## Manter (Jan 5, 2016)

Manter said:


> Anyone feeling a bit meh after Christmas indulgence and looking for something they can do to help..... Food is running really low in Calais and Dunkirk. Any donation (however small) will help keep thousands of people fed.  These guys supply both camps with cooked food and with food parcels so they can cook themselves
> Refugee Community Kitchen


Raised £11k in under 48 hours. Still need more obviously but wow! So amazing that so many people stepped up and helped. Thank you to everyone on here who did!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2016)

.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2016)

Manter said:


> Raised £11k in under 48 hours. Still need more obviously but wow! So amazing that so many people stepped up and helped. Thank you to everyone on here who did!



That is pretty amazing.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2016)

Manter said:


> aqua editor Lazy Llama
> 
> FridgeMagnet please can the thread title be changed to Calais people to people solidarity: action from the UK
> 
> Ta




Manter  What was this thread called before the name change and why was the name change necessary? 


ETA: I think I have worked it out now ...the name of the facebook group has changed and now the thread name has changed to match that? Okay well fair enough however it's a shame this thread name doesn't acknowledge Dunkirk too which people are much more aware of and helping in too now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2016)

sosdunkirk Profiles | Facebook


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2016)

For those still not familiar with the situation in the Dunkirk Camp.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jan 5, 2016)

How particularly fucked up is it that the British guy in that piece can't bring his wife and kid back home because he doesn't have/earn enough moneyaccording to our government.

Stupid stupid immigration rules in this country. I have to jump through the same hoops for my wife of four years now.


----------



## Manter (Jan 5, 2016)

@rutita it was Calais migrant solidarity. Feel free to get and Dunkirk added! Not fussed. As long as it isn't CMS


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2016)

More on the swamp that is the camp in Dunkirk...

Heavy rains bring disease and disaster to France's forgotten refugee camp


----------



## Fingers (Jan 5, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> More on the swamp that is the camp in Dunkirk...
> 
> Heavy rains bring disease and disaster to France's forgotten refugee camp



Glad it is starting to get some media coverage, though there is suppose to be a decision made tomorrow when the bellend decision maker has returned from his Christmas holidays.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 5, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Glad it is starting to get some media coverage, though there is suppose to be a decision made tomorrow when the bellend decision maker has returned from his Christmas holidays.



The plans to move the camp have been on the table for a while now...so many questions have been asked left unanswered...meanwhile swamp life continues...


----------



## Fingers (Jan 5, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> The plans to move the camp have been on the table for a while now...so many questions have been asked left unanswered...meanwhile swamp life continues...



Indeed.  Good news though, my friend in the Calais camp has messaged me to let me know he is moving out of the camp soon  He has been hampered by Xmas.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2016)

'Insidious Lie': Tessa Jowell's Condemnation of the Falsehoods Britain is Fed About the Calais Jungle Refugees


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 6, 2016)

Great to see not only the camp in Dunkirk getting more coverage but also the imposed aid blockade...

Police have blocked aid to a French refugee camp 'far worse' than the Calais Jungle


...and a MSF one about why the new camp is needed.

France: New site required urgently for refugees in Grande-Synthe


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2016)

The most shocking thing about Calais is that it’s not even too big to solve | Yvette Cooper


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2016)

> And now that the official refugee camp in dreary metallic containers is opening its doors (it will be fully operational on Jan 11th), the governement has decided it is time to shrink this jungle it has created...Port authorities are asking for a 200 m no-man's land between the jungle and the highway leading to the port. which would destroy the habitations of half the population of the jungle.
> This is what the government wants: For the number of refugees to be limited to the number that can fit in the new refugee container camp. No one else around, nothing else around...


....finally they come out with their intentions, their wish list...  

L'auberge des migrants international


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2016)

sim667 I think it was you who was asking about reports on Police attacks on the camp recently?


----------



## sim667 (Jan 7, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> sim667 I think it was you who was asking about reports on Police attacks on the camp recently?




I had asked about it in the convo, and was told its pretty normal.

If thats normal then its pretty fucking disgraceful.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 7, 2016)

Tear gas being fired into the camp has become pretty normal, yes.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 7, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Tear gas being fired into the camp has become pretty normal, yes.


----------



## sim667 (Jan 7, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Tear gas being fired into the camp has become pretty normal, yes.



Do you know what the police are trying to achieve by doing that?


----------



## Fingers (Jan 7, 2016)

sim667 said:


> Do you know what the police are trying to achieve by doing that?



Yeah, just to stir them up and instigate unrest.  Then the local politicians can point at them and paint them as animals.  Handy tool if the media are around as well. Other times, just to kill the boredom.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 7, 2016)

I forgot to add, collective punishment is a large part of it. They will kill someone sooner or later


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 7, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Tear gas being fired into the camp has become pretty normal, yes.



There were a LOT of empty tear gar canisters all over the place, by the fence on Chemin des Dunes when we went, BB1 now knows what one looks like


----------



## wiskey (Jan 10, 2016)

Ok so with very little prompting (we first thought about doing it yesterday) my friend and I have filled her Landie with tents and blankets and rolls and rolls of bin bags and leave for GS on the 6am ferry (leave here 1am). This is as a spin off of the Aid Box convoy from Bristol .... except they seem a little chaotic and although they have amassed a mountain of tents and bedding they haven't quite sorted logistics, so we decided to do our original plan and meet up with others we know in France in the morning and convoy into camp. 

Two urbanites have been very helpful with advice but I have to say I'm feeling quite unprepared. Have boots, high vis, gloves, hat, waterproofs etc, spare clothes, sunny disposition, many years of experience in standing about in soggy fields and shifting everything from boxes of ice cream cones to piles of actual shit in the pouring rain ... working on actual major incidents etc. 

Still feel unprepared


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2016)

Yeah...another perspective...don't like it? Get involved!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Ok so with very little prompting (we first thought about doing it yesterday) my friend and I have filled her Landie with tents and blankets and rolls and rolls of bin bags and leave for GS on the 6am ferry (leave here 1am). This is as a spin off of the Aid Box convoy from Bristol .... except they seem a little chaotic and although they have amassed a mountain of tents and bedding they haven't quite sorted logistics, so we decided to do our original plan and meet up with others we know in France in the morning and convoy into camp.
> 
> Two urbanites have been very helpful with advice but I have to say I'm feeling quite unprepared. Have boots, high vis, gloves, hat, waterproofs etc, spare clothes, sunny disposition, many years of experience in standing about in soggy fields and shifting everything from boxes of ice cream cones to piles of actual shit in the pouring rain ... working on actual major incidents etc.
> 
> Still feel unprepared



ABC are amazing,  there is no dispute on that, nor the support that others offer to the camps in France... some of us non/and from urban support/local volunteers in and out of Dunkirk/Calais..let us know... no drama to hook you guys up...


----------



## stethoscope (Jan 10, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


>






Rutita1 said:


> Tear gas being fired into the camp has become pretty normal, yes.



Fucking


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 10, 2016)

wiskey said:


> Still feel unprepared



You are not unprepared. Nothing can prepare for it ...it is the festival at the end at the world.. because in terms of fesitvals we have the choice to leave, there is music, the toilets eventually get emptied, and at least someone claims us?


----------



## ska invita (Jan 10, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Oh.
> 
> *Otley aid worker could face jail for smuggling 4-year-old back to family*
> Otley aid worker could face jail for smuggling 4-year-old back to family
> ...


Anyone know what happened in this?


----------



## Fingers (Jan 10, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Anyone know what happened in this?



There is an interview with him on This Morning tomorrow (ITV I think) and his court case is in Boulogne on Thursday.


----------



## ddraig (Jan 11, 2016)

Heard someone else possibly getting done for that too 
Please don't post name here if you know, thanks


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2016)

ddraig said:


> Heard someone else possibly getting done for that too
> Please don't post name here if you know, thanks


Crikey


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2016)

Big day today....


*The Worldwide Tribe added 3 new photos.*
1 hr · Royal Tunbridge Wells ·
BREAKING NEWS

Today has been bad.

Just when you think a situation can’t get any worse, we’ve been inundated with heartbreaking news about the future of the Calais Jungle.

We’re just trying to make sense of it all now...

In short, the ‘official’ camp opened today, and with it comes a plan to clear a huge part of the Jungle.

This is what we know:

The new, Government built camp which opened today, will provide ultimately basic accommodation for up to 1500 refugees. The camp is made up of containers, stacked on top of one another, filled with bunk beds.

We haven’t been inside, but 15 people per container is the number we have heard. There is little natural light, and from a video we have seen, looks like less space than a prison cell. We don’t know of any other facilities to cook or wash. A source on the ground tells us people will only be allowed access at night, and refugees will not be able to store any of their belongings in the units.

As far as we understand, the containers are only for those seeking asylum in France and can only be entered by scanning your hand. We imagine they will be difficult to fill as not only do they seem more basic that what the refugees have been able to create for themselves, they take away any last scraps of freedom.

It seems the Government realise this too, so they have given organisations on the ground 3 days (including today, 11-01-2016) to move and relocate approximately 2,000 refugees, including over 300 women and 60 children from a large section of the camp due to be bulldozed on Thursday.

The size of the area of the Jungle to be bulldozed has turned out to be much larger than the 100m suggested and will tear down approximately 500 shelters built by volunteers over the last months.

The red line you see in these pictures marks out the area due to be bulldozed (right through the middle of lovingly built shelters, kitchens, homes.)

What was originally thought to be a slow process allowing NGOs to support the humane resettlement of people in the camp has turned into a three-day grace period before the tear gas and bulldozers are called into action.

It is estimated that now, given the ridiculously short timescale, organisations will only be able to support with the relocation of 1 in 10 of those people affected. That leaves 1,800 people, who may well be forced out of their ‘homes’ by bulldozers, with nothing. That means 450 shelters, funded by donations and built by volunteers, will be destroyed with complete disregard. Who knows how many personal belongings, family photographs, important documents will be lost along the way, like they were when bulldozers last took to the camp.

This has all happened the same day that the camp at Dunkirk, which houses around 3,000 people (over 150 children and around a dozen pregnant women) has been opened, for 24 hours only, to allow repairs and replacements to inadequate tents. It still seems police will not allow anything for expansion, or anything to build more suitable shelters, but all volunteers are, as you can imagine, frantic in attempts to get vital aid in whilst also dealing with the Calais updates.

None of us have known what to do, but we have some clear ways in which we can, in a calm and collected manner, help the situation in the camp.

Volunteers:

If you have already volunteered in the camp before (theres no time for the normal necessary inductions and training) and can go to Calais in the next week for three days or more, please email Eamonn at: eamonnmaguire.calais@gmail.com

Physical Donations:

You can buy large tents, sleeping bags and blankets (the three most needed items) and get them delivered directly to the Calais warehouse here: 
Leisure Fayre - E-Commerce Web Store…/86100/1/help_refugees

If you have sleeping bags, large tents (even marquees) or blankets to give, please email calaisdonations@gmail.com

Financial Donations:

These are needed now more than ever. If you can, please donate to the shelter building fund here:

https://mydonate.bt.com/fundraisers/shelter-building-calais

These actions are ruthless, inhumane and in total disregard to our fellow human beings.

Imagine the only place you call home being bulldozed to the ground, when you have already left your beloved home behind.

From one unsafe home to another.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2016)




----------



## 8115 (Jan 11, 2016)

Is this the same as what they did at Sangatte 5 or 6 years ago, just shut the camp and kicked everyone out? I don't know how the numbers in the two camps compare and if there have been other incarnations of the camp. This is at least the Jungle 2 if not 3, if I'm not wrong. I hope everyone there can stay safe, especially in the cold weather.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 11, 2016)

The numbers are greatly increased... Other worries about what the 'intention' is are not far what most of us think/feel.


----------



## wiskey (Jan 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> You are not unprepared. Nothing can prepare for it ...it is the festival at the end at the world.. because in terms of fesitvals we have the choice to leave, there is music, the toilets eventually get emptied, and at least someone claims us?



it was nowhere near as bad as I expected, not in any respect. 

we have returned. 

more manyana


----------



## Manter (Jan 11, 2016)

8115 said:


> Is this the same as what they did at Sangatte 5 or 6 years ago, just shut the camp and kicked everyone out? I don't know how the numbers in the two camps compare and if there have been other incarnations of the camp. This is at least the Jungle 2 if not 3, if I'm not wrong. I hope everyone there can stay safe, especially in the cold weather.


Sangatte was a negotiated closure- repatriations, quite a few people given right to remain status in UK (hundreds- would need to look up exact #)

This is abuse of power pure and simple. Saturday community leaders, acted and MSF were working on the basis of a 100m zone and 7 days. This morning it became 200m and 3 days. Red line is bigger than 200m, timeline uncertain. The behaviour of the authorities today has been appalling. It was designed to be as unsettling and upsetting as possible. The officials were filmed laughing about the confusion and distress caused. 

As of now the refugees don't want to go: their plan is peaceful resistance. We need to absolutely support them in that but also fundraise to the max so we have a contingency. (They are aware of the contingency bit and are pleased)

On a personal note I have never been angrier than I am right now. Either someone has zero knowledge of history and didn't know how the red line and crosses would resonate: or does and doesn't care. Utterly contemptible, spiteful behaviour


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 12, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2016)

*Fortress mentality: Eurotunnel flooding creates ‘moat’ to keep out refugees*


----------



## Manter (Jan 13, 2016)

. Map of area to be cleared. 

Seems to leave most of the shops etc alone, but flattens the family field. Bizarre decision given the prefecture was complaining about a 'migrant economy'..... Toddlers don't drive a migrant economy, shops do! Looks like moving the residents back from the road to where they can't be seen to me.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2016)

Creating a 'no man's land'.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 13, 2016)

Help Refugees
36 mins ·

POWERFUL MEETING ON HUMAN RIGHTS IN CALAIS CAMP TODAY

"These are your wars not ours"

Every week in Calais a meeting is held for community leaders to come together and express what’s on their minds. Today the subject was Human Rights. One of our long term volunteers, Annie, attended and witnessed a beautiful, harrowing and powerful outpouring of emotion.

Also in attendance was a representative from the UNHCR - a rare sighting in Calais as the French have not recognised the area as an official ‘refugee camp’ meaning the UNHCR are unable to provide any aid or assistance.

Question were posed such as "Are human rights and international law for everyone or just for some?"

Another leader wanted to know "Where is the humanity when the police teargas me and hit me and shoot me and let fascists hurt me? All I want is asylum"

And the Syrian community representative summed up the mood when he spoke with great power and emotion saying “Why are we are here? It is not our choice, these are your wars not ours. We are now in the Jungle, we are seen as animals. As humans, our rights are to live peacefully anywhere, yet here they restrict our rights in order to "protect" their roads and borders. A solution can be found if France wanted to find one, but they use us to pressure Britain"

The UNHCR rep could only say that they share the same concerns and the situation needed to be solved at a political rather than humanitarian level.

As they left the meeting, one Syrian man made a desperate final plea “Please if you cannot help us, don't hurt us".


----------



## frogwoman (Jan 14, 2016)

A Look Inside Refugee Camps Along the Balkan Route

A comrade did this interview about a forthcoming documentary about the refugee route in Bulgaria


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 14, 2016)

Rob Lawrie is in court today for attempting to bring a little Afghan girl to her relatives in the UK.

I believe he's already pleaded guilty. I have a horrible feeling he's going to be made an example of


----------



## Fingers (Jan 14, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Rob Lawrie is in court today for attempting to bring a little Afghan girl to her relatives in the UK.
> 
> I believe he's already pleaded guilty. I have a horrible feeling he's going to be made an example of



Depends if he gets an arsehole of a judge I guess. Huge media coverage there this morning.  The little girl is at his court hearing today.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 14, 2016)

Fingers said:


> The little girl is at his court hearing today.



I know I just saw the photo Rob posted. Nearly made me cry


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2016)

Absolutely wishing Rob a positive outcome!


----------



## Fingers (Jan 14, 2016)

There is a good article in Le Monde (in French)  

They refer to it as a 'Crime of Solidarity'
Un Anglais jugé pour « délit de solidarité » après avoir aidé une fillette de 4 ans


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 14, 2016)

If I had my own car, and more courage than I actually have, I probably would have done exactly what Rob did. To see small children in those conditions is absolutely crushing.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 14, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> If I had my own car, and more courage than I actually have, I probably would have done exactly what Rob did. To see small children in those conditions is absolutely crushing.



Same, the first two time we came back through the Eurotunnel we would have got away with it. The third time was foot passenger Ferry so no chance


----------



## Fingers (Jan 14, 2016)

BBC reporter seems pretty convinced he will not get jailed for it and will get a light sentence


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 14, 2016)

8115 said:


> Is this the same as what they did at Sangatte 5 or 6 years ago, just shut the camp and kicked everyone out? I don't know how the numbers in the two camps compare and if there have been other incarnations of the camp. This is at least the Jungle 2 if not 3, if I'm not wrong. I hope everyone there can stay safe, especially in the cold weather.



More than two or three. There were three jungles before this new one was set up, as well as various squats and makeshift camps in the town itself. Before those there have been many other camps and jungles, many of which are now fenced off but still empty plots of land. For all this talk of the 'migrant crisis' being a phenomenon that has arisen in the last 12 months, the French state has been playing whack-a-mole with migrant camps in Calais for over a decade. 

The difference in the past was that the border controls were a lot sloppier so there was some turnover of arrivals an departrures and the numbers of people never got as high as they have now, although two or three years ago there were still over a thousand people living rough around Calais.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 14, 2016)

Fingers said:


> BBC reporter seems pretty convinced he will not get jailed for it and will get a light sentence



If he gets a fine then crowdfunding will pay for it.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 14, 2016)

> An hour in. Rob has spoken at length. Explained everything exactly as he has in the media.
> 
> He has also explained all the building work he has done.
> 
> ...



I am hoping the French authorities will give him a light sentence to make it go away. Not sure they were expecting such international media coverage


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 14, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> If he gets a fine then crowdfunding will pay for it.





There is a paypal account if anyone wants to donate towards Rob's fine:



> Rob faces a massive fine on Thursday. With his blessing I have set up an account with the sole reason of giving financial support for Rob.
> 
> He won't have access to it until HE needs it for HIM. However difficult he finds it not to think about others, I'm making him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fingers (Jan 14, 2016)




----------



## Fingers (Jan 14, 2016)

Potentially good news. Prosecuter is not too interested in jailing him.



ETA Clea is the BBC's Paris correspondent


----------



## Fingers (Jan 14, 2016)

Judge has retired to consider verdict


----------



## Fingers (Jan 14, 2016)

Decision about 15.30


----------



## Fingers (Jan 14, 2016)

Verdict. Cleared of people smuggling. Fined €1000 SUSPENDED for endangering the life of someone else.  No prison!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2016)

Whoop!


----------



## Fingers (Jan 14, 2016)

better result than anyone could have expected.


----------



## twentythreedom (Jan 14, 2016)

Result


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 14, 2016)

> Rob Lawrie‎SUPPORT ROB LAWRIE
> Follow · 6 mins  ·
> 
> Compassion in the dock . Compassion won. Thank you all for your support I cannot thank you enough. Around the world thank you thank you thank you. I just cannot reply to all the messages sorry. You have carried me over this period of my life and I love every one of you. Xx


----------



## Fingers (Jan 14, 2016)

Robs announced that he will be continuing his aid work in the Jungle


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 14, 2016)

Fantastic result.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2016)

Deputy Mayor of Calais calls on the UK government to stop people going to Calais to help...all anarchists/activists and manipulating/training the residents of the camp apparently... 

Starts at 19:24....an Interview with Rob Lawrie just before.

Anglican Church Avoids Schism, The World Tonight - BBC Radio 4


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Jan 15, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Deputy Mayor of Calais calls on the UK government to stop people going to Calais to help...all anarchists/activists and manipulating/training the residents of the camp apparently...
> 
> Starts at 19:24....an Interview with Rob Lawrie just before.
> 
> Anglican Church Avoids Schism, The World Tonight - BBC Radio 4


Surprised it hasn't been said before
What an embarrassing thing to have ones neighbours popping over to support people you. Should be helping yourself


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2016)

He has finally rumbled us Humanitarian Hooligans what will we do now?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 15, 2016)

Humanitarian Hooligans


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 15, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Deputy Mayor of Calais calls on the UK government to stop people going to Calais to help...all anarchists/activists and manipulating/training the residents of the camp apparently...



It's almost amusing that they think the people working in Calais have time to fuck about training some revolutionary militia.

The only people I've ever seen in Calais with the time, resources or inclination to try and start a war are the fucking CRS.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 15, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's almost amusing that they think the people working in Calais have time to fuck about training some revolutionary militia.
> 
> The only people I've ever seen in Calais with the time, resources or inclination to try and start a war are the fucking CRS.



My local Crime Commissioner said last week that returning jihadists may be hiding in the Jungle, trying to sneak back in to the UK. Which was just about the most stupid thing I have ever heard


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2016)

It's pretty desperate stuff really though isn't it? Some of the lifeguard volunteers have been arrested in Lesbos during the last 48 hours too for 'people smuggling' because they have been rescuing people from the waters around the island. Given they and others have been doing this for months now I wonder why it has taken them so long to start making these arrests.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 15, 2016)

It's batshit. And amazing how out of touch with the people the politicos are on this subject.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> It's almost amusing that they think the people working in Calais have time to fuck about training some revolutionary militia.
> 
> The only people I've ever seen in Calais with the time, resources or inclination to try and start a war are the fucking CRS.





Some volunteers and residents during _training_ for the Krypton Factor post apocalyptic police state exercise of how to move hundreds of makeshift shelters with limited time and space to move them to recently...


----------



## Manter (Jan 15, 2016)

There may well be jihadists in the camp. But only briefly as a) they have the money and connections to get smuggled pretty quickly b) if the other refugees rumbled them they'd be beaten to death. 

But the real way to ensure there aren't, is safe, legal routes for migration and to treat people with dignity and respect: then there aren't smuggling gangs and an illegal trafficking infrastructure for them to manipulate.


----------



## Manter (Jan 15, 2016)

But as a jihadist I'd use the current refugee routes and people smuggling routes to hide in. Of course I would. Would be mad not to. There is a whole infrastructure around getting people in and out if countries- and to accommodation, and false papers- undetected at the moment. And government policy is just exacerbating that


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 15, 2016)

Men Hooligan Militia at work...


----------



## Fingers (Jan 15, 2016)

Which part of the camp are the shelters being moved to?


----------



## Scutta (Jan 15, 2016)

Latest article on Focussing on Dunkirk..

What's happening in Dunkirk's Grande-Synthe camp? | Little Atoms

We will be going back soon if you would like to contribute or help in anyway let us know.
Click here to support Food & supplies 4 Dunkirk refugees by Nisha London
Even if it is just sharing the information.

Thanks everyone for the support


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2016)

Exploit Sports Direct & support refugees/homeless people

1) Go to Sports Direct and search for product code 609225 - its a £59.99 Everlast Padded Mens Jacket
2) Enter promo code 22PGLW and it knocks £59.99 off.
3) Delivery is £4.99.
4) Donate to refugees and/or homeless!


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 17, 2016)

belboid said:


> Exploit Sports Direct & support refugees/homeless people
> 
> 1) Go to Sports Direct and search for product code 609225 - its a £59.99 Everlast Padded Mens Jacket
> 2) Enter promo code 22PGLW and it knocks £59.99 off.
> ...



This actually works believe it or not


----------



## belboid (Jan 17, 2016)

Yes, I did actually check first!  Summat to do with Newcastle winning yesterday, apparently


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 18, 2016)




----------



## MarkyMarrk (Jan 19, 2016)

London2Calais are supporting a demonstration in Calais on Saturday 23 Jan alongside refugees, the 'Migrants Welcome' coalition and French organisations. The event will coincide with a protest against a wall being constructed in Greece at the Greek-Turkish border. We will be taking supplies and coaches of activist from London.

See other thread I posted before seeing this one:
23rd January. All in Calais


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 21, 2016)

Kate Evans
Yesterday at 14:32 · 
I have 15,000 copies of Threads, the Calais cartoon to give away to raise funds for refugees. 
How it works is you pay postage, £7 for 100 comics or £2.50 for 20. Pay me by Paypal to threads.cartoon@gmail.com. log in to Paypal. Go to the Money tab. Click 'send money to family or friends' so Paypal don't get any of their grubby hands on it'. On the next page where it says 'send message' WRITE YOUR ADDRESS WHERE YOU WANT ME TO SEND THEM. 
Or collect them from me in Street, Somerset completely free.
You can sell them at a suggested donation of £2 per comic. When you've collected the money, you can donate it to any organisation or individual who is helping refugees, anywhere in the world. 
Then please, if you remember, email me at threads.cartoon@gmail.com and tell me how much you raised and where it went.
That is all. Please help me reclaim my lounge from the boxes.
Threads. The Calais cartoon. - Cartoon Kate


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 21, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Case against him will be dropped too, can't be in the public interest to continue.



Shows what the fuck I know

Case against Channel Tunnel walker to go ahead - BBC News



> Prosecutors are to press ahead with their case against a Sudanese man granted asylum in Britain after walking through the Channel Tunnel from France.
> 
> Abdul Rahman Haroun, 40, was granted asylum on Christmas Eve after being found inside the tunnel on 4 August.
> 
> ...


----------



## Manter (Jan 21, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Shows what the fuck I know
> 
> Case against Channel Tunnel walker to go ahead - BBC News


What utter asshattery


----------



## Manter (Jan 21, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Which part of the camp are the shelters being moved to?


Two places- by the church and by the dome. Tried to keep communities together and limit number of new neighbours for unaccompanied minors so their unaccompanied minor-ness wasn't advertised. 

The lovely Phil K who speaks fluent French and is very very stubborn has finally managed to get a copy of the clearance notice. It is dated 2 days *after* we started asking for it so was clearly hastily written when they realised they needed one.


----------



## Fingers (Jan 21, 2016)

Manter said:


> Two places- by the church and by the dome. Tried to keep communities together and limit number of new neighbours for unaccompanied minors so their unaccompanied minor-ness wasn't advertised.
> 
> The lovely Phil K who speaks fluent French and is very very stubborn has finally managed to get a copy of the clearance notice. It is dated 2 days *after* we started asking for it so was clearly hastily written when they realised they needed one.



ta mate


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 25, 2016)

.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 26, 2016)




----------



## belboid (Jan 26, 2016)

My sisters just returned from a trip to Calais, the most amusing part apparently being the look on the UK border guards face when she learns that they are carrying food* for a local food bank, donated by refugees in Calais. 



* Pasta, pork products and baked beans, mostly


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 28, 2016)

*Jungala Radio*
Just now ·
A lovely Italian journalist sent us this piece that we made on Jungala Radio for Radio3 the Italian national radio service. Here is the podcast link.

http://www.radio.rai.it/podcast/A46069110.mp3


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 1, 2016)

Mosque and church demolished today, in spite of a promise they would be safe.


----------



## Manter (Feb 1, 2016)

And shelters round the main church, St Michaels. And tent to shelter to caravan police demanding to know how many people lived in each and who they are. Like any sane refugee will give them *that* information!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 2, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Mosque and church demolished today, in spite of a promise they would be safe.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 2, 2016)

Great project to help people here in the UK.

If you have a bike to spare or know anyone who may please joing the group.

Re-cycle for Refugees aims to match and unite people and bikes.


----------



## frogwoman (Feb 9, 2016)

Wtf? Thats awful.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 12, 2016)

One week.?..so very patient and kind... 



> The prefect of Pas-de-Calais will reduce by half the surface of the "jungle" of Calais . Fabienne Buccio announced Friday 12 February, one week it gives migrants who camp in the southern part of the slum to leave the premises . Between 800 and 1000 people, installed on 7 hectares in tents or shacks, would be affected.
> En savoir plus sur L’Etat va raser la moitié de la « jungle » de Calais



L’Etat va raser la moitié de la « jungle » de Calais


----------



## ska invita (Feb 12, 2016)

To leave where, in this plan?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 12, 2016)

Salami slicing the camp out of existence it sounds like...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 12, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> One week.?..so very patient and kind...
> 
> 
> 
> L’Etat va raser la moitié de la « jungle » de Calais



This I suppose is the flipside of so many people doing such a fantastic job of relocating everyone last time the bulldozers rolled in. Now the authorities think they can keep pulling the same trick, safe in the knowledge that other people will do all the hard work for them and they won't have to worry about pictures in the papers of small children crying as their parents are baton-charged out of the way and their homes and posessions are flattened. 

Fucking despicable that they're doing this after forcing people to move to this camp in the first place.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 12, 2016)

ska invita said:


> To leave where, in this plan?


France prepares to bulldoze half of 'Jungle' migrant camp


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 12, 2016)

This is basically the same 'plan' they've been using for a decade, playing whack-a-mole with migrant camps around calais. Presumably the assumption is that one day the people in the jungles will get so tired of it all that they'll simply cease to exist. Oddly enough, this strategy hasn't ever worked. All it does is create more hardship and misery.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 12, 2016)

*Jungala Radio*
1 hr ·
Celebrating World Radio Day with UNESCO. We have showcased some of the great work being done Jungala Radio World Radio Day


----------



## Manter (Feb 13, 2016)

Half the camp will be demolished in 7-10 days.  

Includes three distribution points, the library, the theatre, church and mosque and the shelters of c 2,000 people. (Not 800 as claimed by French)


----------



## Cloo (Feb 13, 2016)

Shit 

In the meantime, I've just picked up about 7 parcels of donations that Royal Mail hadn't seen fit to tell me they were holding on to until this week  Is anyone going out in the next few weeks from North London or could pick up in Westminster during the week? Or know of a collection point north of the river?


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2016)

Manter said:


> Half the camp will be demolished in 7-10 days.
> 
> Includes three distribution points, the library, the theatre, church and mosque and the shelters of c 2,000 people. (Not 800 as claimed by French)


PLease keep us posted.... Id wish there was some resistance organised to stop this happening, but of course refugees are in no position to risk arrest
What a terrible situation...French government have really proven themselves to be utter cunts


----------



## ska invita (Feb 13, 2016)

Talking of arsehole French authorities, I know this is already known, but the Guardian have got around to reporting the fact that plainclothes police are beating refugees to a pulp on the streets around the camp Police and 'civilian militias' attacked refugees at Calais, says charity

"civilian militias" ?


----------



## tony.c (Feb 13, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Talking of arsehole French authorities, I know this is already known, but the Guardian have got around to reporting the fact that plainclothes police are beating refugees to a pulp on the streets around the camp Police and 'civilian militias' attacked refugees at Calais, says charity
> 
> "civilian militias" ?


They mean racist gangs.
‘Masked gang’ of 7 men arrested near Calais for attacking Iraqi refugees with iron bars


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 13, 2016)

This is the new clearance area...


----------



## Manter (Feb 13, 2016)

Fucking upsetting


----------



## Manter (Feb 16, 2016)

European March for refugee rights Saturday 27th Feb. Come and stand together to demand safe passage. The deaths have to stop.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2016)

Wasnt there meant to be some kind of announcement from the French about the clearing of the camp today? Sorry, i can handle looking at facebook


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2016)

Manter said:


> European March for refugee rights Saturday 27th Feb. Come and stand together to demand safe passage. The deaths have to stop.



I cant see the link - if its facebook it might be set to private for you. Not sure where the European March for refugee rights thing is heading in London, but if its Trafalgar Square it'll meet up with  a big Trident demo that same day Stop Trident national demo


----------



## Manter (Feb 16, 2016)

I believe it's intended to rattle the authorities  no meeting point or route published yet


----------



## Manter (Feb 16, 2016)

And event is public so should be ablr to see it if you are on facebook


----------



## ska invita (Feb 16, 2016)

Manter said:


> And event is public so should be ablr to see it if you are on facebook


I cant - have this problem with a lot of facebook links on the boards... Ill try and google it


----------



## Manter (Feb 18, 2016)

If you only do one thing for refugees please sign this.

If the jungle demolition goes ahead as planned, about 300 unaccompanied minors will no longer be protected by the charities and volunteers (some of whom I am proud to call friends) who are currently sheltering them. They will no longer have the chance for their legal cases to be heard, they will no longer be protected from the people trafficking gangs and assorted predators who we know are watching with interest. They will disappear into a system unprepared to protect them.

The jungle needs to go, but in a controlled way with the rights and dignity of the residents respected, and the vulnerable protected- not an orgy of hurried destruction and inadequate, incomplete planning.

Please please sign and share

Refugees welcome here: join in


----------



## TikkiB (Feb 18, 2016)

signed and shared


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 20, 2016)

Signed and shared.


----------



## chainsawjob (Feb 20, 2016)

Signed and shared also.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 20, 2016)

Good luck to all who are out on the clean this weekend. Here's another clean up related blog post: They're still there


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 22, 2016)

> *Jungala Radio*
> 12 mins ·
> A Judge will be visiting Calais Refugee Camp tommorow morning before hearing the court case tomorrow afternoon in Lille at 2pm. The case will decide if the eviction order that has been served to the people of the Camp will go ahead or if it will be postponed/delayed. The Adam Show and the Star Show joined forces on this special edition on how the camp residents feel about the upcoming evictions. Please feel free to share wide. Thank You.


----------



## Manter (Feb 22, 2016)

Lots of experienced vols being asked for to get the residents out of bed at 9!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 22, 2016)

.


----------



## Manter (Feb 22, 2016)

Proper count done for the first time- 4597 in main camp, 1000+ in containers, then Jules ferry (c300 I think) Home - Help Refugees


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 22, 2016)

Manter said:


> Proper count done for the first time- 4597 in main camp, 1000+ in containers, then Jules ferry (c300 I think) Home - Help Refugees



Is that 4597 in the whole camp or just the south end?


----------



## Manter (Feb 23, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Is that 4597 in the whole camp or just the south end?


South end


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 23, 2016)

Manter said:


> South end



Cheers. That's what I thought but was getting confused reading all the numbers!


----------



## Manter (Feb 23, 2016)

Yeah, it is a bit of a headfuck. Some idiot released inaccurate numbers early and nearly screwed the court case too.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 23, 2016)

Manter said:


> Yeah, it is a bit of a headfuck. Some idiot released inaccurate numbers early and nearly screwed the court case too.



I'm pretty sure I've seen more than one set of numbers going round. There's some on the cleaning thread too.


----------



## Manter (Feb 23, 2016)

Yeah. The right numbers were l'auberge, help refugees produced with help from acted MSF and mdm (they compared count with rubbish produced and how often they had to clean the loos and litres of water used and all sorts. V clever) so the ones Annie Tee or Lliana posts.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 23, 2016)

Manter said:


> Yeah. The right numbers were l'auberge, help refugees produced with help from acted MSF and mdm (they compared count with rubbish produced and how often they had to clean the loos and litres of water used and all sorts. V clever) so the ones Annie Tee or Lliana posts.




Yeah I read all of that info. Auberge/Help refugees are obviously the most credible.


----------



## Manter (Feb 24, 2016)

This is difficult to watch without tears- the incomparable Liz Clegg and her letter to Jamil


----------



## Anudder Oik (Feb 24, 2016)

Why don't these people settle in France?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Feb 25, 2016)

Anudder Oik said:


> Why don't these people settle in France?



"These people"? Cunt.

Because:

a) Many are Anglophone, not Francophone.
b) Many Syrians, Afghanis, Iraqis, Iranians and Libyans already have family here in the UK.
c) France has massive issues regarding racism - basically, if you're not white, you're jail-fodder - and also with anti-Muslim prejudice. This is institutional as well as public racism and prejudice.


----------



## BigTom (Feb 25, 2016)

Plus loads of jungle residents are trying to claim asylum in France.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 25, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Plus loads of jungle residents are trying to claim asylum in France.



Many people in the camps have already claimed or tried to. Some are now scared to because they have seen other people's claims failing terribly. I had this very conversation with people the last time I was there, not for the first time either.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 25, 2016)

Not sure if covered already but it was heartbreaking to see the wife of a UK citizen stuck in the camp and not able to legitimately cross the few miles to the UK because of the unlawful* minimum earnings threshold of £18,500 that the UK government has levied since 2012 on UK spouses of non-EU citizens.

I cannot think of any other country who does this. To deny them the right to live in the same country with their legitimate husband/wife as recognised by law, and the European Convention on Human Rights, Article 8.

*currently still being challenged in the supreme court


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 25, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Many people in the camps have already claimed or tried to. Some are now scared to because they have seen other people's claims failing terribly. I had this very conversation with people the last time I was there, not for the first time either.



So are claims just being rejected out of hand without due investigation?  Or are the French authorities simply ignoring the claims?  I wonder the implications for someone who has had their claim rejected in France? I doubt they'd get past the initial process in the UK (regardless of the legitimacy of the claim) if it's been rejected by the French.  Presumably this just leaves people in limbo for ever more?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 25, 2016)

> *Help Refugees*
> 3 mins ·
> CALAIS STATEMENT – COURT VERDICT – DEMOLITION TO GO AHEAD - WE WILL APPEAL
> 
> ...


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 25, 2016)

Fucking terrible. Where are people meant to go?!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 25, 2016)

They don't care. Not one fucking inch.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm so angry and upset. The residents will be feeling and more ×0000s.

I suppose the only positive thing I can think of is that more people are getting through atm. They all need to come through.


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 25, 2016)

All part of the on-going European game to make your country look as unappealing as possible in hope refugees will go somewhere else, anywhere else.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 25, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> All part of the on-going European game to make your country look as unappealing as possible in hope refugees will go somewhere else, anywhere else.


Agree, though on top of that this is a deliberate act of spoiling - whats been achieved at the calais camp, despite the blocking of the french state, was impressive - nearly everyone who is about to lose their home now had a wooden shelter...some scrap of security better than a tent...and access to some community, food and culture....to me this comes across as a callous act of sabotage, designed or break spirits and stamp authority.

This will be the second clearance in recent weeks and will leave the camp at about a third of the size from where it was ... there is no doubt in my mind that the rest of the camp will be going soon...leaving behind those prison-like containers for those who dare interact with the french state....considering how theyve acted so far, who would dare do that?


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 25, 2016)

ska invita said:


> leaving behind those prison-like containers for those who dare interact with the french state....considering how theyve acted so far, who would dare do that?



Could you point me to some reading or reports of what the French state has been up to?  I mean beyond the brutality shown by the Police.  Its just that the comment up thread about 'just claiming asylum in France' is a common one and I'd like to better understand the problems and implications behind that.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 25, 2016)

Teaboy said:


> Could you point me to some reading or reports of what the French state has been up to?  I mean beyond the brutality shown by the Police.  Its just that the comment up thread about 'just claiming asylum in France' is a common one and I'd like to better understand the problems and implications behind that.


I cant, but maybe others can
What theyve been up to though is a big dose of fuck all, with some fuck you on top. Plus extreme violence.


----------



## Teaboy (Feb 25, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I cant, but maybe others can
> What theyve been up to though is a big dose of fuck all, with some fuck you on top. Plus extreme violence.



That seems to be what I'm seeing from the various things written.  A very slow bureaucratic nightmare which will probably lead to rejection and even if it doesn't no real chance of work or housing and extreme hostility from locals.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 25, 2016)

poptyping said:


> Fucking terrible. Where are people meant to go?!



They may head to Dunkirk - Grand-Synthe camp, which is unbearable & has up to 2000 refugees in absolute hellish conditions!

Dunkirk Refugees Squalid Conditions - images


----------



## Manter (Feb 25, 2016)

Difficult to (poptyping knows Dunkirk better than me so correct me if I'm wrong) as the current site has been sold to a developer, and the new site has room for people from the current site but not loads more. Also Dunkirk is mostly Kurdish and other nationalities are not particularly welcome. 

Conditions are dire though. Unbelievable really, I was beyond shocked on sunday


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 25, 2016)

It isn't even clear at this point whether there are sufficient places for the current GS residents in the new camp being built in GS.

As for the conditions in the current camp in GS, swamp life doesn't even cover it.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 25, 2016)




----------



## red & green (Feb 25, 2016)

Tbh claiming asylum in the uk is not any better


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Feb 25, 2016)

The European refugee crisis at present, is catastrophic


----------



## Manter (Feb 27, 2016)

So much of what is happening is dire and upsetting and then you meet people who are genuine heroes. Like Liz Clegg. Anyone who has spent any significant time in the jungle will have met her, or know of her by reputation at least. She is quite something..... And is finally starting to be recognised
Meet the volunteer taking care of hundreds of lost children in Calais


----------



## red & green (Feb 28, 2016)

Are Salaam Calais still there ? They have been supporting people in that camp for a long time . Think they were the only group when I went over in 2013


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 29, 2016)

Eviction squad plus riot police in Calais this morning despite there being an appeal to the eviction in process and the residents being told last year that they would not be evicted from this land.

50 riot vans, water cannon on stand-by, independent observers and NGOs being barred access to the camp. People being woken up and given 1 hour to leave...told to go to the containers or on a bus to Montepelier regardless of there not being enough accommodation.

The shelters being destroyed are the very things that have been keeping people alive, out of the mud, wind and rain. The state has not paid one penny towards them, the resources and effort to build them has come from local NGO's independent volunteers and financial donations from everyday people like you and I across Europe.

Help Refugees</a> on&nbsp;<a href="


----------



## ska invita (Feb 29, 2016)

Montpellier... As far away from Calais as its possible to go and remain in France.....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 29, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Montpellier... As far away from Calais as its possible to go and remain in France.....



Perfect for deporting people in fact, not far from Spain or Italy.


----------



## stethoscope (Feb 29, 2016)

Jesus fucking christ


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 29, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Montpellier... As far away from Calais as its possible to go and remain in France.....


unless you go to marseilles, toulon, perpignan, nice, corsica, guadeloupe, reunion etc


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> unless you go to marseilles, toulon, perpignan, nice, corsica, guadeloupe, reunion etc



Congratulations, you can work google maps. Montpellier is still a long way from Calais though. It's on the opposite coastline of mainland France.

e2a: In fact Marseilles is closer if anything.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 29, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Congratulations, you can work google maps. Montpellier is still a long way from Calais though. It's on the opposite coastline of mainland France.


yeh. i can work google maps. however, there's no need to when you've a good idea of french geography.


----------



## ska invita (Feb 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> unless you go to marseilles, toulon, perpignan, nice, corsica, guadeloupe, reunion etc


not the time for pedantry, jokey or otherwise


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 29, 2016)

ska invita said:


> not the time for pedantry


_trans:_ i've been caught out and fancy making a snide dig


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 29, 2016)

And there's no reason for migrants to trust that where they are told the coaches are going to and where they are really going to are the same place. This is the same French state that has been tear gassing children, lest we forget. The same state that told them the jungle at chemin des dunes would be tolerated, would not be forcibly evicted as all the others have.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 29, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> And there's no reason for migrants to trust that where they are told the coaches are going to and where they are really going to are the same place. This is the same French state that has been tear gassing children, lest we forget.


out of curiosity have you any examples of the french taking people to different destinations than they've been told?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> out of curiosity have you any examples of the french taking people to different destinations than they've been told?



When they've provided coaches during previous jungle evictions they've not even told anyone where the coaches were heading to, just made vague promises of proper housing. Those few who got on them were taken to detention centres.

But even if you didn't know about any of these past evictions, as many people won't, would you trust the French government if you'd been living in that jungle for the last six months?


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 29, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> When they've provided coaches during previous jungle evictions they've not even told anyone where the coaches were heading to, just made vague promises of proper housing. Those few who got on them were taken to detention centres.
> 
> But even if you didn't know about any of these past evictions, as many people won't, would you trust the French government if you'd been living in that jungle for the last six months?


being as you include the word 'government' you immediately raise one's levels of scepticism.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> _trans:_ i've been caught out and fancy making a snide dig



What the fuck are you on about? How the hell is he being snide when you have pretty much only posted on this thread to be a dick?


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 29, 2016)

Reports of tear gas now btw.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 29, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> What the fuck are you on about? How the hell is he being snide when you have pretty much only posted on this thread to be a dick?


what the fuck am i on about? what the bloody fuck are you on about, wanting to fight other people's battles for them? you want a fucking barney, let's have a fucking barney - bring it on. e2a: we all know the script, poster makes claim, someome points out error, they're then accused of pedantry for pointing it out. then they're insulted again by other posters if they object to this. none of this should be news to you.

or we could just leave it now.


----------



## bimble (Feb 29, 2016)

why is this happening, why is the camp being demolished? (what is the official explanation for this action??


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 29, 2016)

bimble said:


> why is this happening, why is the camp being demolished? (what is the official explanation for this action??


there was a court case about it which the state won.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> what the fuck am i on about? what the bloody fuck are you on about, wanting to fight other people's battles for them? you want a fucking barney, let's have a fucking barney - bring it on. e2a: we all know the script, poster makes claim, someome points out error, they're then accused of pedantry for pointing it out. then they're insulted again by other posters if they object to this. none of this should be news to you.
> 
> or we could just leave it now.



We all know the script yes...you are a fucking pedant.

Bring it on?  Good grief, go away you absolute twit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 29, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> there was a court case about it which the state won.



An appeal has been filed.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 29, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> We all know the script yes...you are a fucking pedant.
> 
> Bring it on?  Good grief, go away you absolute twit.


yeh,firmly toeing the usual dull li(n)e. bringing out accusations of pedantry and insults - being a twit, being a dick - don't really bolster your assumption of superiority. simple fact: there are places in france much further than calais than montpellier. wouldn't surprise me if options like corsica were chosen in future, as nauru is for australia.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 29, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Reports of tear gas now btw.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Feb 29, 2016)

Fucking cunts.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 29, 2016)

Just last week the authorities were saying that these evictions would be done gradually over a period of weeks and without using force.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Feb 29, 2016)

"Our humanitarian team will take care of you"


----------



## Thimble Queen (Feb 29, 2016)

Follow #shameonyoufrance and #CalaisJungle on twitter for updates


----------



## ska invita (Mar 1, 2016)

Does anyone have any more news, or a summary? Where did people spend the night? Did anyone take the bus to the far side? Other stories etc? Considering how the eyes of big media were on this their reporting has been really superficial...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 1, 2016)

Reports of  fires and teargas over night. 2nd day of eviction underway with more police than yesterday and residents being roughed up.






*Ruptly Verified account * ‏@*Ruptly*   Police manhandle refugees as '#*JungleCalais*' camp clearance resumes FULL VIDEO: http://ow.ly/YV6qx


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## stethoscope (Mar 1, 2016)

Saw it on the news this morning, as they were sending in the squad again to resume the clearance violence.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 1, 2016)

The Big Lie is spreading fast as usual. Anarchists and people traffickers (actually mortal enemies in Calais if anyone was paying attention) are teaming up to attack the police, while migrants burn down their own homes because...because...wait why would anyone burn down their own home on purpose? If someone is trying to demolish your home, why would you do their job for them in protest?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 1, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> The Big Lie is spreading fast as usual. Anarchists and people traffickers (actually mortal enemies in Calais if anyone was paying attention) are teaming up to attack the police, while migrants burn down their own homes because...because...wait why would anyone burn down their own home on purpose? If someone is trying to demolish your home, why would you do their job for them in protest?


who is saying that? ...sounds like twitter....


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 1, 2016)

ska invita said:


> who is saying that? ...sounds like twitter....



Some of the news channels have had interviews with a police chief who has been saying exactly this. The same lies were being spread by the mayor and council recently too.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 1, 2016)

Any news on the caravans on the site? Are they being moved to safety or wrecked with everything else?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 1, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Some of the news channels have had interviews with a police chief who has been saying exactly this. The same lies were being spread by the mayor and council recently too.


 brazen


----------



## ska invita (Mar 1, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Any news on the caravans on the site? Are they being moved to safety or wrecked with everything else?


i saw a photo of the new arrivals/tents caravan burned..not sure about others


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 1, 2016)

ska invita said:


> i saw a photo of the new arrivals/tents caravan burned..not sure about others



Fuck sakes. So depressing, just feel hopeless


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 1, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Fuck sakes. So depressing, just feel hopeless



This


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 1, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Some of the news channels have had interviews with a police chief who has been saying exactly this. The same lies were being spread by the mayor and council recently too.



Yeah it's clearly a pre-planned PR operation. But the powers that be in Calais have been waging propaganda war on groups like no borders for years now, and presenting them as being in league with people traffickers and gangsters is an old trick. In reality the police have always been more happy to negotiate with the gangs than activists have. The former Afghan jungle near the site of the present jungle was overtly run by gangsters _by arrangement with the police and local authorities._


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 1, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> The Big Lie is spreading fast as usual. Anarchists and people traffickers (actually mortal enemies in Calais if anyone was paying attention) are teaming up to attack the police, while migrants burn down their own homes because...because...wait why would anyone burn down their own home on purpose? If someone is trying to demolish your home, why would you do their job for them in protest?



There was someone on fb yesterday who commented on one of the fire pics that she'd been speaking to some people from Iraq who'd been bombed then moved to Syria where the same so they would set fire to their shelter here rather than let the French do it.   Not sure how much store I'd put by it though.

Even if it's right it doesn't excuse the prefecture and police actions.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 1, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Any news on the caravans on the site? Are they being moved to safety or wrecked with everything else?



The evictions started yesterday morning and seemed to take everyone by surprise. I doubt there's any way to organise moving the caravans to new locations, nor any locations to move them to, even if the CRS would let people or vehicles into the site.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 1, 2016)

ska invita said:


> who is saying that? ...sounds like twitter....



Today's torygraph has a picture of a burning home with the caption 'migrants set jungle ablaze'.

One of the two people in the picture is clearly carrying a fire extinguisher.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 1, 2016)

In other news...look at this organisation, assisting with the demolition. 
Groupe SOS

WTF


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 1, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> The evictions started yesterday morning and seemed to take everyone by surprise. I doubt there's any way to organise moving the caravans to new locations, nor any locations to move them to, even if the CRS would let people or vehicles into the site.




It's so cold outside. Just, so fucking wrong


----------



## bimble (Mar 1, 2016)

Disgusting how the headlines in lots of papers are all about the 'war of the jungle' like there are two sides with equal power & agency here.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 1, 2016)

bimble said:


> Disgusting how the headlines in lots of papers are all about the 'war of the jungle' like there are two sides with equal power & agency here.



It's the classic 'neutrality for the spineless' you get all the time, especially with Israeli attacks on Palestinians.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 1, 2016)

ska invita said:


> i saw a photo of the new arrivals/tents caravan burned..not sure about others







it was next to a burning hut....shame


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 1, 2016)




----------



## 8ball (Mar 1, 2016)

What's the police's plan in terms if where they expect all the people living there to go now. 

Are they serious about those containers, or are they just wanting people to disperse to other locations?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 1, 2016)

fb post from a friend documenting today; "Today I filmed an Iranian refugee slashing her wrists as police removed her and her partner from the roof of their home in the ‪#‎CalaisJungle‬. I already know those scenes have scarred me. I was in tears editing it."

No human being is illegal!!


----------



## MarkyMarrk (Mar 1, 2016)

All this shit is outrageous. I want to go back.


----------



## stethoscope (Mar 1, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> fb post from a friend documenting today; "Today I filmed an Iranian refugee slashing her wrists as police removed her and her partner from the roof of their home in the ‪#‎CalaisJungle‬. I already know those scenes have scarred me. I was in tears editing it."



Christ almighty


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2016)

I've got a friend going to a peaceful protest in Calais tomorrow. Anyone know anything about it?


----------



## ska invita (Mar 1, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> fb post from a friend documenting today; "Today I filmed an Iranian refugee slashing her wrists as police removed her and her partner from the roof of their home in the ‪#‎CalaisJungle‬. I already know those scenes have scarred me. I was in tears editing it."
> 
> No human being is illegal!!


that video is up here ... didnt realise she really slashed her wrists though...was originally reported as "attempted"...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 1, 2016)

Sadly she did


----------



## ska invita (Mar 1, 2016)

“People are just going to worse conditions in the camp, or if they do decide to leave it’s only to a smaller Jungle just down the road,” she said. “There’s a couple of little ones that have sprung up nearby, on the way to Dunkirk.”


...vulnerable.....


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 2, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


>




Best report I've seen so far. No idea why the BBC is unable to put a balanced report like this together.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 2, 2016)

editor said:


> I've got a friend going to a peaceful protest in Calais tomorrow. Anyone know anything about it?


https://m.facebook.com/groups/882751941799554?view=permalink&id=1004596059615141


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 2, 2016)

editor said:


> I've got a friend going to a peaceful protest in Calais tomorrow. Anyone know anything about it?





> **TODAY 2nd MARCH**
> "If you can join us tomorrow there will be a PEACEFUL demonstration to protect our refugee sisters and brothers from violence. At 1pm everyone will head to the centre line down the middle of the no mans land, stand side by side, arm in arm with A4 signs pinned to chest with ‪#‎istand‬ on them (I'll bring spares). PLEASE DO NOT STAND IN GROUPS CHATTING but stay in line. Spread the word...journalists and photographers will be there to capture the images.



No man's land refers to the area of the jungle near to the main road which was cleared of homes a few weeks ago.


----------



## gosub (Mar 2, 2016)




----------



## editor (Mar 2, 2016)

Miss-Shelf said:


> https://m.facebook.com/groups/882751941799554?view=permalink&id=1004596059615141


She's just messaged me to say that the protest was postponed because someone died.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Mar 2, 2016)

editor said:


> She's just messaged me to say that the protest was postponed because someone died.


----------



## Manter (Mar 2, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> out of curiosity have you any examples of the french taking people to different destinations than they've been told?


Yes. Friend of mine was picked up for trying to jump lorries, told he was going to Bologne for detention and processing but was taken to Montpelier. Judge threw out case, he was released in the middle of nowhere so he walked back. This was December. He was picked up outside Lille and the police took his shoes, broke his rib and dropped him off to continue his journey. 

Incidentally, he made it across and now lives in a hostel in Crewe sharing a room with three men with whom he does not have a common language.


----------



## Manter (Mar 2, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Any news on the caravans on the site? Are they being moved to safety or wrecked with everything else?


Lots are being moved to the north of the camp for now as families in them and alternatives will take time. Some are such decrepit things that if they move them they are likely to fall apart so those will be left. A few are damaged beyond repair, like the famous pink caravan. And a few are moving up the Balkan trail.


----------



## Manter (Mar 2, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> The evictions started yesterday morning and seemed to take everyone by surprise. I doubt there's any way to organise moving the caravans to new locations, nor any locations to move them to, even if the CRS would let people or vehicles into the site.


 lea has had a contingency plan for a while. Covers all caravans in site (not just hers) because the families in them don't care who 'owns' the shelter.  The guys on the ground have all been planning for whatever was done to be a surprise


----------



## Manter (Mar 2, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Sadly she did


She didn't - she threatened to. She's an Iranian Kurd- she -and her family- are quite well known to volunteers etc


----------



## Manter (Mar 2, 2016)

editor said:


> She's just messaged me to say that the protest was postponed because someone died.


Last night. We think heart attack. Refugee reps asked volunteers not to do anything to inflame the situation and to call off any protests


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 2, 2016)

Manter said:


> Yes. Friend of mine was picked up for trying to jump lorries, told he was going to Bologne for detention and processing but was taken to Montpelier. Judge threw out case, he was released in the middle of nowhere so he walked back. This was December. He was picked up outside Lille and the police took his shoes, broke his rib and dropped him off to continue his journey.



To people who ask why so many people want to come to the UK, this sums up a major push factor. Nobody is going to want to claim asylum in a country whose police attack them for no reason at all, and from stories I've heard that applies to most of Europe. You might be pretty horribly mistreated in the UK but it's unlikely you'll have bones broken by men in government uniforms. Unlikely, but not unheard of.

We have one of the least violent, least racist police forces in Europe. And still they're pretty fucking racist and pretty fucking violent. Sickening isn't it?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 2, 2016)

Manter said:


> She didn't - she threatened to. She's an Iranian Kurd- she -and her family- are quite well known to volunteers etc



Then this may well have been a totally separate incident. Have mailed for clarification, but I don't doubt his honesty & integrity for a second!

e2a: As of last night every media outlet had refused to publish his video. This is either a)because it was far too graphic for the mainstream or b)they don't want the world to see what's really going on there.

It's total desperation: 





> Iranian asylum seekers stitch up their mouths in protest at not being heard by French authorities



Jungle refugees stitch mouths


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 2, 2016)

Even AP won't publish the stitched up lips, due to the "close up" images being far too shocking for the public audience.

Same goes for the woman attempting to cut her wrists, which has been confirmed by French Gov officials.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Mar 2, 2016)

ibtimes have just published first 'close up' video of stitching. Nothing from any other UK outlet that shows it.

Calais jungle: Refugees sew mouths shut to protest over their treatment during evictions


----------



## weltweit (Mar 2, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Even AP won't publish the stitched up lips, due to the "close up" images being far too shocking for the public audience. ..


That pisses me off, the public would benefit from seeing reality!


----------



## Thimble Queen (Mar 2, 2016)

Very well timed to show the residents of Dunkirk camp what will happen to them if they don't move to the new camp next week. And to make it all the more urgent for them to claim their glorified sheds at new camp before ppl expelled from Calais do


----------



## free spirit (Mar 2, 2016)

this situation is so fucked up, I've been seething all week.

terrible knowing that all those lovingly built shelters are now being destroyed along with their occupants worldly possessions in many cases, it's so senseless, and so against the rationale and commitments given in court and in the press just last week.

I keep expecting to see the classroom we built getting demolished, apparently it's not meant to be, but it's going to be a bit odd having the community spaces left far away from the remaining camp areas. I like to think that it'd take them a while to demolish it, we fixed the frames together with 2 runs of scaf planks around the base and middle of the uprights with decent screw fixings, so I think that would give their lump hammers and crow bars something to think about. They'd probably manage it eventually, but there'd be a lot of swearing going on.


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> To people who ask why so many people want to come to the UK, this sums up a major push factor. Nobody is going to want to claim asylum in a country whose police attack them for no reason at all, and from stories I've heard that applies to most of Europe. You might be pretty horribly mistreated in the UK but it's unlikely you'll have bones broken by men in government uniforms. Unlikely, but not unheard of.
> 
> We have one of the least violent, least racist police forces in Europe. And still they're pretty fucking racist and pretty fucking violent. Sickening isn't it?


Yup. Lovely syrian friend of mine went to safe passage protest this weekend and kept asking for selfies with policemen as last time he protested he ended up in Assad's dungeon for 3 months then running for his life across Europe. He simply can't believe that he, a foreigner, could march through central London, arm in arm with loads of locals and the police would smile and take selfies and call him sir.


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2016)

free spirit said:


> this situation is so fucked up, I've been seething all week.
> 
> terrible knowing that all those lovingly built shelters are now being destroyed along with their occupants worldly possessions in many cases, it's so senseless, and so against the rationale and commitments given in court and in the press just last week.
> 
> I keep expecting to see the classroom we built getting demolished, apparently it's not meant to be, but it's going to be a bit odd having the community spaces left far away from the remaining camp areas. I like to think that it'd take them a while to demolish it, we fixed the frames together with 2 runs of scaf planks around the base and middle of the uprights with decent screw fixings, so I think that would give their lump hammers and crow bars something to think about. They'd probably manage it eventually, but there'd be a lot of swearing going on.


Ashram kitchen is being destroyed. Volunteers and refugees are kettled in it at the moment.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 3, 2016)

Manter said:


> Ashram kitchen is being destroyed. Volunteers and refugees are kettled in it at the moment.



Oh FFS no!


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2016)

It just keeps getting worse. Honestly

And I am being harassed by a demented right wing French nationalist on Twitter who is a left wing medical student. If their left wing come out with such tripe small wonder France has gone to the dogs


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Then this may well have been a totally separate incident. Have mailed for clarification, but I don't doubt his honesty & integrity for a second!
> 
> e2a: As of last night every media outlet had refused to publish his video. This is either a)because it was far too graphic for the mainstream or b)they don't want the world to see what's really going on there.
> 
> ...


The one I know about is the one subdued by truncheons. Helprefugees put the video up- all media outlets used stills so you can't see 4 month pregnant woman being beaten.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 3, 2016)

#twittertrolls delight in suffering #TrollAid https://www.youcaring.com/calais-action-510175… #calaisjungle Turn [URL='https://twitter.com/hashtag/ignorance?src=hash']#ignorance into good[/URL]


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 3, 2016)

Manter said:


> Ashram kitchen is being destroyed. Volunteers and refugees are kettled in it at the moment.



Fucksakes. Cunts.  I don't know what else to say.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 3, 2016)

free spirit said:


> this situation is so fucked up, I've been seething all week.
> 
> terrible knowing that all those lovingly built shelters are now being destroyed along with their occupants worldly possessions in many cases, it's so senseless, and so against the rationale and commitments given in court and in the press just last week.
> 
> I keep expecting to see the classroom we built getting demolished, apparently it's not meant to be, but it's going to be a bit odd having the community spaces left far away from the remaining camp areas. I like to think that it'd take them a while to demolish it, we fixed the frames together with 2 runs of scaf planks around the base and middle of the uprights with decent screw fixings, so I think that would give their lump hammers and crow bars something to think about. They'd probably manage it eventually, but there'd be a lot of swearing going on.


the way i see it, its almost as if too good a job was done...the french state gave permission for the dunes to be used with the vision of people camping in despair in an inhospitable spot away from town. They did not expect a fully functioning wooden shanty down to be built. Ive said this upthread, but it seems to me that recently the dunes camp reached a level of relative stability and infastructure and I reckon thats exactly why theyve decided to knock it down....

Im not surprised Ashram kitchen has been destroyed...i fully expect everything to be gone but the containers before very long. Surely thats their plan and vision/


*Does anyone have any reports on the new mini-camps "down the road"? I picture a few stragglers in shit tents hiding in the woods with nothing....


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 3, 2016)

Yep, I remember discussion on shelter building back when I first joined some of the groups saying that the 'downside' of building decent structures is the authorities could just bulldoze them. All that good will, time and money donated, all the effort shat on from a height. Over and again. 

 "If you want a vision of the future, imagine a *boot stamping on a human face* - forever''


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 3, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> We have one of the least violent, least racist police forces in Europe. And still they're pretty fucking racist and pretty fucking violent. Sickening isn't it?



Everything is relative...


----------



## free spirit (Mar 3, 2016)

Manter said:


> Ashram kitchen is being destroyed. Volunteers and refugees are kettled in it at the moment.


ah ffs, I can see a build trip coming on - might have to spike all the wood in the builds to fuck up the chainsaws.


----------



## ska invita (Mar 3, 2016)

Their tactic is to make everyone give up, volunteers and refugees alike ... I can imagine how frustrating it must be to see those buildings come down but no way can this be the end of it...


----------



## free spirit (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm wondering how they intend to guard this no mans land, and for how long.

I suspect it will be rebuilt inside 6 months.


----------



## Geri (Mar 3, 2016)

Has anyone posted this already? Might be helpful for people who live far from drop off points or don't have a car to take stuff in.

CALAIS/ DUNKIRK - URGENT call out for THICK BLANKETS, SLEEPING BAGS, small TENTS and ROLL MATS.
The demolition of Calais camp is leaving many refugees homeless and without possessions. There are not enough spaces in containers or centres being offered, and even those in the containers still rely on our aid. Our teams are handing out EMERGENCY PACKS for everyone displaced but we have COMPLETELY RUN OUT of SLEEPING BAGS and need your HELP.
Next week the makeshift camp in Dunkirk (Grand Synthe) closes with most residents being relocated to the new MSF built camp. BUT to contain scabies they can take NOTHING with them. We need to create 1200 EMERGENCY PACKS this WEEKEND for everyone in Dunkirk alone.
There are 3 ways you can help.
*FROM ANYWHERE IN THE WORLD*
*Go to www.helprefugees.leisurefayre.com and select items to be delivered straight to our Calais Warehouse*
IN LONDON
TODAY ONLY - SLEEPING BAG DROP from 8am-8pm 
Big Yellow Storage, 401 High RD, N2 8HS
We can accept sleeping bags (winter grade 3 or 4 only please), roll mats & thick blankets. No other items.
IN CALAIS
Drop offs at the warehouse gratefully received. Email calaisdonations@gmail.com for more details.
We can currently accept sleeping bags, thick blankets, roll mats, thermal socks, jumpers, gloves, thermal underwear and small tents. Please note - the warehouse is some distance from the camp and you will not be affected by police action/ tear gas etc if you take goods directly to the warehouse.
A personal message from our warehouse manager Hettie:
"Though sun occasionally graces us with glimpses between the howling winds and bitter cold of Winter holding on before the spring; don’t be fooled into thinking those made homeless today are in any less need of warmth and protection ."
‪#‎Wecanhelpyouhelp‬


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2016)

Please please please go on here: and buy some sleeping bags or an ecard for whatever you can afford (we'll add them up to make sleeping bags!) 

Leisure Fayre - E-Commerce Web Store 

We urgently need them as apart from the Calais evictions, we have also been told that in the Dunkirk move, no one will be allowed to take anything like clothes and blankets with them as there has been a huge scabies outbreak. 

Anything you can do would make someone having an incredibly shitty time very happy x


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2016)

Ha! Snap-ish Geri. My post is all part of the same campaign. But I can't get my photo to upload...


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Their tactic is to make everyone give up, volunteers and refugees alike ... I can imagine how frustrating it must be to see those buildings come down but no way can this be the end of it...


We've done this little dance for decades. Refugees were moved from squats round Calais to the jungle, using teargas. Now they are being driven out again using teargas. After a few years of lots of little squats they'll be herded to one place again


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 3, 2016)

Funnily enough the French authorities were told over a year ago that herding everyone into one big omni-ghetto was a doomed strategy.


----------



## Manter (Mar 3, 2016)

But they always know better....


----------



## Teaboy (Mar 4, 2016)

Manter said:


> Please please please go on here: and buy some sleeping bags or an ecard for whatever you can afford (we'll add them up to make sleeping bags!)
> 
> Leisure Fayre - E-Commerce Web Store
> 
> ...



I'd encourage everyone to have a look at this website.  There are blankets available from just a few quid. 

I'll admit to being pretty frazzled about the politics of the whole situation but the humanity crisis is absolutely crystal clear.


----------



## Manter (Mar 5, 2016)

Our sleeping bag appeal has raised 1175 of the 1000 target with 26 hours left to run.

People are great


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 5, 2016)

Indeed


----------



## Manter (Mar 5, 2016)

I don't know how fundraisers do it though. Maybe because I"m super-competitive, I've had a knot in my stomach since Thursday!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 5, 2016)

Manter said:


> I don't know how fundraisers do it though. Maybe because I"m super-competitive, I've had a knot in my stomach since Thursday!



I think the deadline (100 hours) you set for it has an influence on that knot  Because of knowing my time limitations and not wanting the worry/wanting to be able to contribute in a way that is managable to me I always make my fundraisers 'on-going' so that I can update, ask for sharing/donations...retreat back, buy and then distribute....repeat. I know you do this too in other moments.

The one you are doing at the moment works on many levels with the deadline, in light of recent events, as well as the great leisurefayre /direct buy and delivery link.

The tummy knot is inevitable I think, the weight of the situation and how utterly fucking awful it all is part of it. It's a great way for people to channel their disgust at what's happening/has happened, showing they give a shit, wanting to do something, even from a distance. Well done. Carry that tummy knot with pride.


----------



## Manter (Mar 5, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 5, 2016)

Manter said:


>



I actually read that as a slighty wonky, knackered, excited, oh-fucking-hell, more-more-more smile.

Do correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Manter (Mar 5, 2016)

No, you're spot on


----------



## gosub (Mar 6, 2016)

**EMERGENCY CALL OUT**

Hi everyone!

As you may know, the warehouse in Calais is empty due to providing emergency supplies to refugees having their homes demolished and creating packs for everyone in the camp in Dunkirk, this past week.

They need pretty much EVERYTHING, so we (Calais Action) are doing a 1 day emergency collection here in Brighton to take over next Wednesday.

DATE: Monday 7th March
LOCATION: One Church Brighton, Gloucester Place, BN1 4AA
TIME: 2-6pm

In the meantime if you can start collecting any of the following, we'd be very grateful:
LIST OF MOST NEEDED ITEMS
MEN'S
Gloves (URGENT)
Thick socks, Men's underwear - S/M (URGENT)
Waterproof coats - S/M
Jogging bottoms - S/M (URGENT)
Long sleeve tops - S/M
Hoodies and fleeces - S/M 
Trainers and Walking boots 40-43

WOMEN'S
Women's underwear, leggings and jogging bottoms - S/M

YOUTH (Boys) - ages 13-17 
Long sleeve tops
Hoodies
Jogging bottoms
Underwear

Roll mats (URGENT) 
Thick sleeping bags
Thick blankets
Tents (NOT pop-ups)
Shampoo
Conditioner
Shower gel
Toilet roll
Razors
Deodorant
Baby wipes
Hand soap (liquid far better and more hygienic)
Tinned fish / tinned easy cook foods
Bottled water


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 7, 2016)

Been spending a tad too far much on Leisure Faye, odd question; are there any registered charities that can do something similar? Caravans for Calais are still pending, but being  a vicious capitalist pig I can pump a shit load
more shit via a registered charity than from my own pocket.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 7, 2016)

The Leisurefayre account is from L'auberge de Migrants...where you guys volunteered in the warehouse.  Care For Calais also have a fundraising page. Salam too.


----------



## bimble (Mar 11, 2016)

ska invita said:


> *Does anyone have any reports on the new mini-camps "down the road"? I picture a few stragglers in shit tents hiding in the woods with nothing....



This sounds pretty much exactly like what you were imagining.
Refugee crisis: Calais destruction grows new 'jungles'


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 11, 2016)




----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 11, 2016)

bimble said:


> This sounds pretty much exactly like what you were imagining.
> Refugee crisis: Calais destruction grows new 'jungles'



He wasn't imagining it. We already knew it would happen and it was happening again. It happened last time, it has been happening for over a decade.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> He wasn't imagining it. We already knew it would happen and it was happening again. It happened last time, it has been happening for over a decade.



It's not as if the people are going to vanish in a puff of smoke, where the fuck do they expect them to go? Cunts


----------



## quimcunx (Mar 18, 2016)

In light of the bulldozing and moves clean up weekends were suspended but now we're hoping to do easter weekend.  Me Miss-shelf and Mation are hoping to go but we don't have transport.  If any car owners in London area have been considering going and don't already have commitments for Easter weekend this could be the time to get involved!


----------



## belboid (Mar 18, 2016)

We came over today.  Pretty unclear as to what is actually going on. Will probably be at Dunkirk tomorrow, they need 150 volunteers a day and are only getting 50 at the mo. (The main warehouse now has a veritable mountain of unsorted donations)

I've never seen someone so happy to see a delivery of UHT milk.


----------



## Manter (Mar 18, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Been spending a tad too far much on Leisure Faye, odd question; are there any registered charities that can do something similar? Caravans for Calais are still pending, but being  a vicious capitalist pig I can pump a shit load
> more shit via a registered charity than from my own pocket.


The leisured sure stuff is help refugees (a charity) and delivered to the l'auberge (charity!) website that thy find. There is a weird Hong in France where you have to have a certain number of French trustees to be a French 'association' which is why help refugees and l'auberge work together.

Care4 have their own fundraisers etc bit are not a charity or an association which limits what I can put through them

Salaam is an association but not a charity. Also some of their cooperation with French authorities dances perilously close to collaboration imo


----------



## Manter (Mar 18, 2016)

North of Calais jungle is apparently not going to be demolished (though limited trust of French government tbh...)

Dunkirk has fire inspection Monday. May be being used as an excuse to shit them down


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 18, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> In light of the bulldozing and moves clean up weekends were suspended but now we're hoping to do easter weekend.  Me Miss-shelf and Mation are hoping to go but we don't have transport.  If any car owners in London area have been considering going and don't already have commitments for Easter weekend this could be the time to get involved!




In Spain for Easter, if you need help with public transport I might be able to assist.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 18, 2016)

Manter said:


> The leisured sure stuff is help refugees (a charity) and delivered to the l'auberge (charity!) website that thy find. There is a weird Hong in France where you have to have a certain number of French trustees to be a French 'association' which is why help refugees and l'auberge work together.
> 
> Care4 have their own fundraisers etc bit are not a charity or an association which limits what I can put through them
> 
> Salaam is an association but not a charity. Also some of their cooperation with French authorities dances perilously close to collaboration imo




If something is registered with the charity commission I can get my company to donate; effectively costing me next to nothing, it is money that I would pay in tax otherwise. Not real urbanz, but there you are.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 18, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If something is registered with the charity commission I can get my company to donate; effectively costing me next to nothing, it is money that I would pay in tax otherwise. Not real urbanz, but there you are.


Taking money from the UK govt and giving that to the people that should be getting it from the UK govt (albeit in a different form)? Sounds pretty urbanz to me.


----------



## BigTom (Mar 18, 2016)

Manter said:


> North of Calais jungle is apparently not going to be demolished (though limited trust of French government tbh...)
> 
> Dunkirk has fire inspection Monday. May be being used as an excuse to shit them down


Is that the msf place in Dunkirk that has a fire inspection? Do you know what the msf place is like?


----------



## Manter (Mar 18, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If something is registered with the charity commission I can get my company to donate; effectively costing me next to nothing, it is money that I would pay in tax otherwise. Not real urbanz, but there you are.


Help refugees is the way to go then


----------



## belboid (Mar 20, 2016)

BigTom said:


> Is that the msf place in Dunkirk that has a fire inspection? Do you know what the msf place is like?


Was there today, part of the time putting up signs and handing out leaflets to help ensure people follow the regs so everything goes okay. It should be okay, although as its a New Year tonight, there will be a big party, together with a big fire. We set up a PA for a party, which briefly made me very popular, letting guys plug their phones in to play a tune. We meant to turn it off for a while, so the party could start properly at seven, but there might well have been a mini riot had we done so, so the party got started early. 

Camp isn't quite full yet, so it's comparatively comfortable. Some of the containers have been made to look amazingly homely.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 20, 2016)

belboid said:


> Was there today, part of the time putting up signs and handing out leaflets to help ensure people follow the regs so everything goes okay. It should be okay, although as its a New Year tonight, there will be a big party, together with a big fire. We set up a PA for a party, which briefly made me very popular, letting guys plug their phones in to play a tune. We meant to turn it off for a while, so the party could start properly at seven, but there might well have been a mini riot had we done so, so the party got started early.



News not so long in...


----------



## gosub (Mar 21, 2016)

*Calais Action*
1 hr · 
THE DUBS AMENDMENT TO ALLOW IN 3,000 UNACCOMPANIED CHILD REFUGEES HAS PASSED IN THE HOUSE OF LORDS BY 306 to 204 THIS AFTERNOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

WELL DONE to all of you who have supported this campaign and spent so much time emailing peers and alerting them to the amount of support for this amendment!

HOWEVER: these amendments will now go back to the Commons for the technically-named process of "ping-pong" (probably after Easter now) - and of course this is where severe Government opposition to the amendment will set in.

Calais Action are back in Parliament tomorrow night to discuss the outcome of the vote and how we can keep this continuing through our campaigns, so we'll keep you posted on that.

The Government are ideologically opposed to any form of "pull-factor" - ie, taking children from Europe will encourage more people to come to Europe - but these children are ALREADY here! They're already disappearing - Europol estimates over 20,000 have simply "disappeared" into the drugs trade, the sex trade - and the systems in place for asylum are simply NOT WORKING.

There will be doubtless MORE fighting and lobbying to come in the Commons - but for now, let's celebrate - one step at a time!


----------



## Manter (Apr 23, 2016)

gosub said:


> *Calais Action*
> 1 hr ·
> THE DUBS AMENDMENT TO ALLOW IN 3,000 UNACCOMPANIED CHILD REFUGEES HAS PASSED IN THE HOUSE OF LORDS BY 306 to 204 THIS AFTERNOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


This is in the commons on Monday so any last minute tweets or emails go for it to put pressure on them!


----------



## Manter (Apr 23, 2016)

Fundraiser for the fantastic Calais Kitchens in Pop Brixton on 14th May from 6. The kitchens are based both in the camp and in the warehouse and feed 6,000 people every day. That is a *lot* of food (and a lot of money), so please do come along if you can and spread the word- should be a good fun evening and it's a fabulous cause. 

Details below and anyone who wants info about volunteering in the kitchens (which is a incredibly hard work but a blast, I highly recommend it!) just shout.


----------



## gosub (Apr 26, 2016)

294 Cunts


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 27, 2016)

gosub said:


> 294 Cunts



I notice my MP could take time away from destroying the NHS to be a cunt to refugees as well as junior doctors. Fucking Hunt.


----------



## Thimble Queen (May 9, 2016)

Spent time in one of the small camps not too far away from Calais this weekend absolutely dire. Around 150 people are living there with no running water, no showers or working toilets. They are in great need of gas and diesel for the generator. They get food and water deliveries three or four times a week but cant cook without power and they are constantly short of water. We delivered over 300 liters of water on Friday and Sunday but it really wont last long in this hot weather. They are really quite far from the shops are a basically left to rot on a bit of wasteland out of site. Over the weekend we provided around £900 worth of supplies including food, gas, water, toiletries and household items such as washing up liquid. The situation there is terrible. I Didn't feel like i was in one of the richest countries in the world. I'm going back in a few weeks. PM me if you can help


----------



## Miss-Shelf (May 19, 2016)

Not strictly Calais but might be of interest to people reading this thread
Credibility issues in Women's Asylum Claims:film and panel discussion

Tuesday 24th May


----------



## Treacle Toes (May 26, 2016)

Great to see Newsround doing this...
Life in the Calais jungle: A child's story - CBBC Newsround


----------



## Manter (May 27, 2016)

Update below on the clear up after the fight/fire yesterday afternoon

updated update

Bit of info on what has happened in camp over last few hours;

Last night most of the displaced Afghans slept in the mosque and the Eritreans and Sudanese slept in tents put up in the Jules Ferry Centre. Acted coordinated the emergency response, Care4Calais and L'Auberge/Help Refugees worked closely together to hand out emergency supplies

Today stated at 7am with a coordination meeting- again, coordination managed by Acted- and agreed priorities to distribute, shared stock, and handed out emergency aid. This was done through a series of community distribution points round camp, so the teams took orders from every community on numbers and needs and made sure no one was left out.

Everyone is working together- MdM, MSF, Acted. care4Calais, L'Auberge/HelpRefugees, Acted, Secours Catholique- sharing supplies and managing the community based distribution. Between them they have put up over 300 tents, and distributed over 400 emergency packs of clothing and food.  MdM have delivered 500 sleeping bags, MSF are arranging 100 tents. It has been an incredible effort. All day 2 Acted bulldozers and 1 L'auberge digger have been clearing debris too.

The NGOs also met with the prefecture. The meeting was underwhelming.

In terms of what happened;
3 big fire sites and a few small ones.
Sudanese community got the worst of it, their main community tent is pretty much destroyed. Most of those in hospital are Sudanese.
47 people in hospital: 41 refugees and 6 la vie Activ volunteers.
Injuries mostly cuts and stab wounds, a few head injuries but mercifully no burns.

I'll put up a separate post about most urgent needs but a huge, huge ⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️THANKYOU⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️⭐️  to the long term volunteers and NGOs on the ground who have done amazing stuff over the last hours, and are all working insanely hard on next to no sleep at the moment (some got 2 hours last night). They really are all amazing people.


----------



## Manter (Jun 11, 2016)

Anyone have contacts with a marquee hire place that may have old ones that are going to be eroded? Maybe a wedding marquee that has got a bit grubby?! The afghan community in Calais have asked for their own mosque and an area 18x16m has been found. We have a possible marquee and possible transport and possible funding but it's just not coming together....


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 14, 2016)

I have been told, on good authority, that a load of chip-board flooring sheets (I hope the water-resistant variety) will shortly be travelling from the centre of Britain ... I'll add further details if I can uncover anything.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 16, 2016)




----------



## belboid (Jun 16, 2016)

A ban could turn out to be the best thing to happen to that bloody convoy


----------



## free spirit (Jun 17, 2016)

StoneRoad said:


> I have been told, on good authority, that a load of chip-board flooring sheets (I hope the water- resistant variety) will shortly be travelling from the centre of Britain ... I'll add further details if I can uncover anything.


I hope it's not chipboard, that stuff is worse than useless for this sort of situation, it'll all need skipping inside 2 weeks.

OSB or plywood only, no chipboard.

(we had to skip an entire artic trucks worth of chipboard at the G8 protest campsite in stirling that someone had thought would be a good idea to bring onto site so this isn't just theoretical)


----------



## StoneRoad (Jun 17, 2016)

No, I get the problem with soggy chipboard, what is going is supposed to be the waterproof kind, for fitting out / floors in the cabins and not structural. (I've not had anything to do with arranging the donation)


----------



## free spirit (Jun 17, 2016)

hmm, no such thing as water proof chipboard, just moisture resistant, which isn't going to last very long in wet conditions on the camp.

I suspect this may be an error



> Oh – a final word of warning: ‘Moisture resistant’ is just that. These boards are not ‘waterproof’ and will not withstand serious wetting (such as a major plumbing leak or a flood) without needing to be replaced.


Moisture resistant doesn’t mean waterproof


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 18, 2016)




----------



## Manter (Jun 26, 2016)

One (possibly) unintended consequence of Brexit;

Theresa May has appealed the family reunifications under Dublin 3 that have slowly but surely been bringing unaccompanied children from Calais to reunite with their families here. 

Brexit and the current uncertainty about what laws we are covered by and how long for means the courts may very well not be sympathetic. So 150 children (most of whom, remember, weren't unaccompanied when they started the journey) face being abandoned in the mud, hunger and abuse of Calais. 

It goes to court on Thursday.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 26, 2016)

Manter said:


> One (possibly) unintended consequence of Brexit;
> 
> Theresa May has appealed the family reunifications under Dublin 3 that have slowly but surely been bringing unaccompanied children from Calais to reunite with their families here.
> 
> ...



And so it begins...  





(Appreciating that it had it had already begun  )


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 30, 2016)

Major development in Dunkirk;


----------



## Manter (Jun 30, 2016)

Mohammed Hamed, who crossed 9 months ago, has been arrested. 
For those of you who know Calais, his two little brothers are still there and do translation in the medical caravans- he turned up for his regular sign in session (he lives with a mate of mine) and was arrested, taken from Wales to a detention centre in Devon and is to be flown out next week. His solicitor hasn't even got the paperwork yet- so next to no time to appeal. 

Everyone is devastated- the family he lives with have three young children and they don't understand where he has gone. He was costing the state nothing, was learning English, was starting to get over the unimaginable trauma he suffered. It's horrific. 

Please tweet easy jet and see if they will refuse to take him, and sign the (pretty pointless) petition. The easyjet thing will make most difference. Flight is U28871 from Gatwick on 7th and he is afghan 

Urgently stop the deportation of Hamed before it's too late | Campaigns by You


----------



## Manter (Jul 2, 2016)

Someone asked me a question about Calais and I can't find it. If it was you let me know!


----------



## BigTom (Jul 3, 2016)

Manter said:


> Someone asked me a question about Calais and I can't find it. If it was you let me know!


it was me, in a pm, I'll bump the conversation, thank you


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2016)

Manter said:


> Mohammed Hamed, who crossed 9 months ago, has been arrested.
> For those of you who know Calais, his two little brothers are still there and do translation in the medical caravans- he turned up for his regular sign in session (he lives with a mate of mine) and was arrested, taken from Wales to a detention centre in Devon and is to be flown out next week. His solicitor hasn't even got the paperwork yet- so next to no time to appeal.
> 
> Everyone is devastated- the family he lives with have three young children and they don't understand where he has gone. He was costing the state nothing, was learning English, was starting to get over the unimaginable trauma he suffered. It's horrific.
> ...




(Im assuming its on Thursday 21st ( this Thursday) As date seemed to be changed.)


There will be demo at Downing street with speakers. Got this from a friend who is involved:

Help4Refugee Children are organising an emergency protest -

This demonstration has been organised after the deportation of Hamed and all other refugees who are suffering a similar fate. Please join us in solidarity to be the voice of all refugees and migrants who have been deported - disregarding the law, their dignity and human rights!

When:   July 21
Where: Outside Downing Street @ 6pm
Why:	To demand that deportations stop NOW.


Speakers:

Abdulaziz Almashi
Co-funder of the Syria Solidarity Campaign & Solidarity with Refugees.

Sophie Muller
Sophie had provided a safe home for Hamed and is currently fighting his case.

Ian Shaw
Musician and Activist in Calais.

Daniela Garcia
Co-founder of Help4refugee Children

Since then, on July 15 we can report that -

"On a morning of sickening news, Sophie Muller woke first thing to a desperate voicemail from the 21 year old afghan who has been living with her family.

Despite an injunction to prevent his removal, he was illegally deported at 6am this morning. At 4am he was frantically trying to get hold of someone to tell them what was happening. His solicitor and his friends were asleep. He was flown to Holland, a country which routinely returns asylum seekers to Afghanistan as it is 'safe'

Hamed, believe it or not- currently uncontactable in a detention centre somewhere in Holland; lived through bombs being thrown through the windows of his house; father, mother and 4 yr old sister taken by the Taliban as they tried to flee; unaccompanied young brother and cousin stuck in the mud, hunger and violence of Calais- is actually one of the lucky ones.

He has friends, who are devastated but gearing up for the next stage of the fight. There are Dutch volunteers at the airport and at detention centres looking for him, he will be returned from his illegal removal, he will get the psych assessment and help he deserves and is entitled to.

But thousands of people are removed every year, injunctions and guidelines and laws are broken every day in our asylum system. Most of them have no voice, no advocate and many are deported to imprisonment or death" Rachel Mantell.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 19, 2016)

_L'auberge des migrants international_
_19 mins · 

The police is back, for the restaurants and shops

Today, started an operation of control on all the resturants ans shops of the jungle. The pretext is the 'illegal business without authorization, an underground economy being sustained, and the absence of health safety measures". 

We all know the real reasons...to discourage the refugees from staying in Calais, to prevent them from helping themselves, and to kill the solidarity and sharing that has existed between refugees and volunteers for many months now.

The police is arresting one owner from each place of business and confiscating anything and everything that is part of their business: pots and pans, gas stoves, food supplies, scissors and shavers..._


----------



## Fingers (Jul 21, 2016)

Been down tonight and met up with Sophie and Ian. It was a decent turnout.  Around 60 or 70


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 2, 2016)

Woman's Hour doing a series, two episodes up already.
_
We hear the first in a series of features about the reality of day to day life for women, mother and child migrants, and refugees living in the 'jungle' camp in Calais. Reporter Catherine Carr visits one accommodation centre for women and children funded by the French government, a food distribution point and a health centre.

BBC Radio 4 - Woman's Hour, Calais 'Jungle' camp, Edinburgh Fringe, Attitudes towards disability_


----------



## ska invita (Aug 9, 2016)

Interesting new graphic novel called "alpha"






translated from the french:
write up and extracts Alpha by Barroux and Bessora: the story of an acquisition - Barrington Stoke

I wonder if its even partly inspired by the artist Alpha from the jungle


----------



## Manter (Aug 11, 2016)

Fundraiser for refugee community kitchen in Calais at POP Brixton this Saturday! The kitchen cooks more than 2,000 hot meals a day offsite and ferries them into the camp. They play a vital role in keeping refugees fed. Please come along and support and give as generously as you can


----------



## Treacle Toes (Aug 11, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I wonder if its even partly inspired by the artist Alpha from the jungle



From what I've seen it doesn't appear to be.


----------



## free spirit (Aug 28, 2016)

I'm sorting out a crew to salvage tents, sleeping bags etc from Leeds Festival tomorrow afternoon - Bank HOliday Monday.

If anyone's in the Leeds area and available from 1.30pm-9.30pm and up for a mission I have a few spare spaces in our van for it.

Meeting at Unit 3-4 Evans Business Centre, Burley Road, Leeds, LS4 2pu at 1.30pm to head up to the site to be on site at 3pm, and finishing back at the warehouse around 9.30pm after emptying vans etc. Or I can potentially collect from train station, headingley etc.

Please pm me your contact details if you're up for helping.

We have around 25 people up for the mission so far, so hopefully we can get a decent load of tents from it, but another few hands would be even better.

Cheers


----------



## Anudder Oik (Sep 6, 2016)

Why are french lorry drivers protesting the presence of the migrant camp in Calais?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 6, 2016)

Anudder Oik said:


> Why are french lorry drivers protesting the presence of the migrant camp in Calais?



Probably because of the hassle it causes them at customs going to dover and possibility of fines if a migrant sneaks their way onto their truck and is found. I haven't looked to see if they've made any statements.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 6, 2016)

Anudder Oik said:


> Why are french lorry drivers protesting the presence of the migrant camp in Calais?



A combination of the general disruption to their business but also a growing concern for the safety of their drivers.  There are people smuggling gangs operating in the area blocking roads and threatening drivers regardless of whether the lorry is even crossing the channel.  The lorries are slashed and the goods inside damaged.

The whole situation is awful for everyone and a total failure of politics.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 6, 2016)

free spirit said:


> I'm sorting out a crew to salvage tents, sleeping bags etc from Leeds Festival tomorrow afternoon - Bank HOliday Monday.
> 
> If anyone's in the Leeds area and available from 1.30pm-9.30pm and up for a mission I have a few spare spaces in our van for it.
> 
> ...




How did the collection go, are the festival goers of Leeds as lazy as the Glastonbury lot?


----------



## free spirit (Sep 6, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> How did the collection go, are the festival goers of Leeds as lazy as the Glastonbury lot?


far worse, looked like 90% left their tents and some of their kit.

We got 5 van loads out, but loads more ended up being bulldozed and landfilled. need 10 times as many people next year.


----------



## gosub (Sep 6, 2016)

free spirit said:


> far worse, looked like 90% left their tents and some of their kit.
> 
> We got 5 van loads out, but loads more ended up being bulldozed and landfilled. need 10 times as many people next year.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 6, 2016)

free spirit said:


> far worse, looked like 90% left their tents and some of their kit.
> 
> We got 5 van loads out, but loads more ended up being bulldozed and landfilled. need 10 times as many people next year.



 A load of tents all the same!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 6, 2016)

Non stop barrage of police teargas and rubber bullet attacks on the camp since the blockades yesterday.

Pic from someone on site, completely trusted, reports frm this evening/tonight.



> Justification to close the jungle. Non stop.





> May be around 10-15 crs van. On exit road from motorway and alongside motorway in front of the camp.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Sep 6, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Non stop barrage of police teargas and rubber bullet attacks on the camp since the blockades yesterday.
> 
> Pic from someone on site, completely trusted, reports frm this evening/tonight.



The shit our siblings live through


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 7, 2016)

Fucking hell... This will solve everything I am sure. 

UK immigration minister confirms work to start on £1.9m Calais wall


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 7, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Fucking hell... This will solve everything I am sure.
> 
> UK immigration minister confirms work to start on £1.9m Calais wall



People traffickers confirm purchase of €35 ladder.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 8, 2016)

Should anyone be in Calais tomorrow morning, that 'orrible cunt Katie Hopkins will be reporting from the jungle for LBC's Nick Ferrari show. 

Of course any normal human being wouldn't fail to be horrified at the sight of a ramshackle refugee camp in Northern Europe, obviously she'll be an exception. But if anyone is there, rather than just stoving her head in with a brick, perhaps she could be shown that these are just normal people in a shit situation? Probably asking too much I know.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 8, 2016)

Did they announce that on his show today? Am sharing elsewhere. Arghhhhhhh! :/


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Sep 8, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Did they announce that on his show today? Am sharing elsewhere. Arghhhhhhh! :/



Yes he said she'll be there on his behalf tomorrow.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 8, 2016)

Have put a 'heads up' post elsewhere.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 8, 2016)

Urghhhhhh, she's already been seen in the camp today.


----------



## phillm (Sep 8, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Should anyone be in Calais tomorrow morning, that 'orrible cunt Katie Hopkins will be reporting from the jungle for LBC's Nick Ferrari show.
> 
> Of course any normal human being wouldn't fail to be horrified at the sight of a ramshackle refugee camp in Northern Europe, obviously she'll be an exception. But if anyone is there, rather than just stoving her head in with a brick, perhaps she could be shown that these are just normal people in a shit situation? Probably asking too much I know.



Looks like she has been there already and got the story she was looking for. Twat.

KATIE HOPKINS experiences first-hand the terror of the Calais camp


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 8, 2016)

Grade A Cunt.

Observant comment:



> Just a thought. . . . . if the cameraman lost all of his kit did the migrants take the flash card the stolen camera and email the pictures back to the Mail as a thank you for such splendid publicity ?????


----------



## 19force8 (Sep 9, 2016)

belboid said:


> A ban could turn out to be the best thing to happen to that bloody convoy


Why?


----------



## Nigel (Sep 13, 2016)

Appears border control is being privatised !
In opposition to this could this be used as an opportunity to work with Trade Unions representing border control and customs and excise staff !
Home Office quietly advertises £80 million privatisation of Calais border security


----------



## PursuedByBears (Sep 22, 2016)

Article in the independent today (link) - 
*Calais Jungle volunteers accused of 'sexually exploiting' camp's refugees*


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 22, 2016)

PursuedByBears said:


> Article in the independent today (link) -
> *Calais Jungle volunteers accused of 'sexually exploiting' camp's refugees*



Yeah she is a member of one of the biggest groups and basically created the article from a conversation had there.


----------



## Teaboy (Sep 22, 2016)

Well, that's a depressing article.


----------



## Manter (Sep 29, 2016)

Tomb of the Unknown Refugees 

One of the saddest photo essays I have ever seen. Heartbreaking. 

Borders kill.


----------



## crossthebreeze (Sep 30, 2016)

Absolutely heartbreaking, but thanks for sharing that Manter ( i didn't want to "like" it)


----------



## Manter (Oct 1, 2016)

crossthebreeze said:


> Absolutely heartbreaking, but thanks for sharing that Manter ( i didn't want to "like" it)


I know exactly what you mean!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 6, 2016)

Just in case anyone else is in a situation similar to mine, Care4Calais is now a registered charity and any UK business can decide to donate whatever it likes and this is written off against tax.

If you are in that position, check with your accountant first, I am not a tax adviser and our accountant done 4 years for fraud...


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 19, 2016)

Eviction looking likely on the 24th maybe? This'll make Dale Farm look like a fucking picnic.

Also rumours of a new French plod weapon that uses a laser to temporary blind, before taking a slug?


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Just in case anyone else is in a situation similar to mine, Care4Calais is now a registered charity and any UK business can decide to donate whatever it likes and this is written off against tax.
> 
> If you are in that position, check with your accountant first, I am not a tax adviser and our accountant done 4 years for fraud...


Calais Action, HelpRefugees, the phone credit group all also charities. 

....but you can only write charity donations off against tax in the UK if they are linked to your business.


----------



## Manter (Oct 19, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Eviction looking likely on the 24th maybe? This'll make Dale Farm look like a fucking picnic.
> 
> Also rumours of a new French plod weapon that uses a laser to temporary blind, before taking a slug?


Numbers are already coming right down. About 2k people have left in the last few weeks.


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 20, 2016)

By the way refugees are thriving in Kazakhstan. Kazakhstan is a very large country with a very low population density. See this:


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 23, 2016)

Matchbox said:


> By the way refugees are thriving in Kazakhstan. Kazakhstan is a very large country with a very low population density. See this:




It's interesting that you don't mention - possibly because you're unaware - that most of the Central Asian states - Kazakhstan, Uzbekistan, Turkmenistan,- Tajikistan and Khyrgyzstan - all have their own problems with regard to Islamist insurgencies and government by dictatorship, as well as sharing no common language but the language of prayer, with the refugees. Expecting Muslim refugees to go _en masse_ is idiocy.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 23, 2016)

Manter said:


> Calais Action, HelpRefugees, the phone credit group all also charities.
> 
> ....but you can only write charity donations off against tax in the UK if they are linked to your business.



Our link is that we donate, that seems to be enough. I fucking hope so or else there will be a tax bill that is nasty to pay!




Fuck that though, hoping people stay safe tomorrow and that those left behind can be cared for. Good luck people.


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 24, 2016)

While I am all for helping refugees Europe simply does not have the resources to handle the vast influx of refugees now arriving. And by the way since 1990 700,000 asylum seekers have already been admitted to the UK. I read that somewhere, I can't remember where though. There are many other countries much closer to the war zones in Africa and Syria where refugees could settle. What about Madagascar for example? If Europe continues to allow such a vast influx of refugees then it will only create racial tensions in European countries and overstretch public services. People also do not realise that most refugees arrive in Europe due to people smuggling criminal gangs. The people smuggling gangs who exploit refugees need to be tackled.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2016)

Matchbox said:


> While I am all for helping refugees Europe simply does not have the resources to handle the vast influx of refugees now arriving. And by the way since 1990 700,000 asylum seekers have already been admitted to the UK. I read that somewhere, I can't remember where though. There are many other countries much closer to the war zones in Africa and Syria where refugees could settle. What about Madagascar for example? If Europe continues to allow such a vast influx of refugees then it will only create racial tensions in European countries and overstretch public services. People also do not realise that most refugees arrive in Europe due to people smuggling criminal gangs. The people smuggling gangs who exploit refugees need to be tackled.


From a million mask march to the 'final solution' of Madagascar in a few days. Well done.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 24, 2016)

Matchbox said:


> While I am all for helping refugees



No you are not...the twaddle you posted after this proves you are not.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 24, 2016)

ska invita This is the group I was referring to as a good place for the collection you mentioned to me yesterday.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1709109339334305/

This update from today gives you an idea of their great efforts.  



> *‎Jape JP‎ to Phone credit for refugees and displaced people*
> 2 mins ·
> Counting all top ups from the end of last month onwards (on the basis that credit lasts 30 days) we have topped up more than 1900 people in time for today's eviction including 697 children. We are still working through huge lists of requests and hope to make these numbers much larger during the next few days.


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 24, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> From a million mask march to the 'final solution' of Madagascar in a few days. Well done.


Why is it that when anyone at all says that Europe has taken in its fair share of refugees and does not have the room or the resources to cope with any more then many people think they are being racist? No wonder there has been a massive racist backlash against refugees across Europe! And don't you know that when leftists keep shouting; "No borders!" All they do is put working class people off the left and drive them into the arms of UKIP and other nationalist parties! No one is saying that no refugees or migrants at all should be allowed to enter Europe, but that the numbers need to be controlled! Meanwhile the left will continue to lose more and more support for the working class as they keep insisting in open borders and the scrapping of all immigration controls. No wonder Jeremy Corbyn who I used to admire is a long way behind Therea May in the polls. The left is shooting itself in the foot over its ultra liberal attitude to migration.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2016)

Matchbox said:


> Why is it that when anyone at all says that Europe has taken in its fair share of refugees and does not have the room or the resources to cope with any more then many people think they are being racist? No wonder there has been a massive racist backlash against refugees across Europe! And don't you know that when leftists keep shouting; "No borders!" All they do is put working class people off the left and drive them into the arms of UKIP and other nationalist parties! No one is saying that no refugees or migrants at all should be allowed to enter Europe, but that the numbers need to be controlled! Meanwhile the left will continue to lose more and more support for the working class as they keep insisting in open borders and the scrapping of all immigration controls. Not wonder Jeremy Corbyn who I used to admire is a long way behind Therea May in the polls. The left is shooting itself in the foot over its ultra liberal attitude to migration.


You ain't fooling me mate with your casual dropping in of Madagascar.


----------



## Matchbox (Oct 24, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> You ain't foiling me mate with your casual dropping in of Madagascar.


I also earlier mentioned Kazakhstan as another place that refugees could go to! Kazakhstan is one of the largest countries in the world in terms of area! Read this: Kazakhstan - Wikipedia


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2016)

Matchbox said:


> I also earlier mentioned Kazakhstan as another place that refugees could go to! Kazakhstan is one of the largest countries in the world in terms of area! Read this: Kazakhstan - Wikipedia


Accidental as well i'm sure and not a reference to what the supporters of the madagascar plan call the left-wing holocaust post-ww2. Both accidental refs.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 24, 2016)

Hang on, fuck this. esp on this thread.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 24, 2016)

Matchbox said:


> I also earlier mentioned Kazakhstan as another place that refugees could go to! Kazakhstan is one of the largest countries in the world in terms of area! Read this: Kazakhstan - Wikipedia




Can you stop this crap please? Start a thread if you want to argue the toss about where you think refugees should go. Do not try and hijack this one.


----------



## StoneRoad (Oct 24, 2016)

Matchbox 
do one, sweetie.
this thread isn't the place for your crap


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> ska invita This is the group I was referring to as a good place for the collection you mentioned to me yesterday.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/groups/1709109339334305/
> 
> This update from today gives you an idea of their great efforts.


Yes! These guys are amazing


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2016)

Matchbox said:


> I also earlier mentioned Kazakhstan as another place that refugees could go to! Kazakhstan is one of the largest countries in the world in terms of area! Read this: Kazakhstan - Wikipedia


Stupid fucking cock you really are- You and all your pseudo-concerned racist ilk.


----------



## free spirit (Oct 24, 2016)

Matchbox said:


> Why is it that when anyone at all says that Europe has taken in its fair share of refugees and does not have the room or the resources to cope with any more then many people think they are being racist? No wonder there has been a massive racist backlash against refugees across Europe! And don't you know that when leftists keep shouting; "No borders!" All they do is put working class people off the left and drive them into the arms of UKIP and other nationalist parties! No one is saying that no refugees or migrants at all should be allowed to enter Europe, but that the numbers need to be controlled! Meanwhile the left will continue to lose more and more support for the working class as they keep insisting in open borders and the scrapping of all immigration controls. No wonder Jeremy Corbyn who I used to admire is a long way behind Therea May in the polls. The left is shooting itself in the foot over its ultra liberal attitude to migration.


do you think the UK taking in 1600 syrian refugees last year was anything like enough?

yes that's 1600 out of the several million who've had to flee syria, so we've taken under 0.1% - that's fucking disgraceful, and by anyone's standards I can't see how anyone who isn't either a racist prick, or hopelessly ignorant of the actual figures involved can talk about it in the way you are.


----------



## Manter (Oct 24, 2016)

'I read that somewhere can't remember where though' says idiotchops- sorry Matchbox

I read someone Darwinism was supposed to have dealt with scum like you. Can't remember where though


----------



## trabuquera (Oct 24, 2016)

25 million already living Madagascans might have some objection to this plan - especially given that it's one of the most rapidly deforesting and poorest countries on earth right now.

About this "not enough resources" argument - do people who trot this line out seriously think that Kazakhstan / Afghanistan / Madagascar / Ghana / wherever actually has _more _spare cash to deal with refugees' needs than the UK or EU? Or are they just not honest enough to openly say "well we've got more money than they do, but we just don't want to share any of it?"


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 24, 2016)

Please take the distracting discussion elsewhere... 

*If you want to stay on topic and be helpful donate here *

MyDonate (please add gift aid if possible) -Phone Credit for Refugees

PayPal - phone.credit.1@gmail.com or Pay Rhian Prescott using PayPal.Me
(Please make payments to 'friends and family' to avoid fees, account name will show as Rhian Prescott)

Text - CALA85 and the amount you want to donate to 70070


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 27, 2016)

Incredibly moving images from the eviction

Calais Jungle Eviction


----------



## red & green (Oct 28, 2016)

free spirit said:


> do you think the UK taking in 1600 syrian refugees last year was anything like enough?
> 
> yes that's 1600 out of the several million who've had to flee syria, so we've taken under 0.1% - that's fucking disgraceful, and by anyone's standards I can't see how anyone who isn't either a racist prick, or hopelessly ignorant of the actual figures involved can talk about it in the way you are.




Except I don't think they have - unsurprisingly


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 28, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Incredibly moving images from the eviction
> 
> Calais Jungle Eviction



It's just been such a dreadful week, watching this take place. So badly organised, hardly a surprise as not been done out of any concern other than the looming election.

Utterly disgraceful scum in both the French and UK parliaments, a special place needs reserving in hell for them.

That the only care for these thousands of traumatized people has come from a disparate rag-tag collection of people who do actually have humanity is a sick stain on British and French society. 

**ANGRY**


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 28, 2016)

END OF THE JUNGLE - ADAM GRAY - EDITORIAL PHOTOGRAPHER


----------



## Libertad (Oct 28, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> END OF THE JUNGLE - ADAM GRAY - EDITORIAL PHOTOGRAPHER



Excellent photos, cheers Bishie.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Oct 28, 2016)

The violin player, & the one where he's taken the shot through a broken window as refugees dodge the flood with the 'fuck' graff.

It really did make Dale Farm look like a picnic. Cunts.


----------



## alfajobrob (Oct 28, 2016)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's just been such a dreadful week, watching this take place. So badly organised, hardly a surprise as not been done out of any concern other than the looming election.
> 
> Utterly disgraceful scum in both the French and UK parliaments, a special place needs reserving in hell for them.
> 
> ...




 Oh that's terrible - I doubt I could cope in France...They should  be admitted straight away.  It must be a virtual warzone


----------



## free spirit (Oct 31, 2016)

the bastards have demolished the school where we'd built the first classroom of just over a year ago. 120 kids have been taught their over the last year so it's been put to really good use.

Kids were apparently sleeping in it the night before because they'd nowhere else to sleep, and with hundreds of kids left sleeping in the container site it seems fucking nuts that they've destroyed this space while so many kids are still there. What are they supposed to do with themselves?

Mix of pride in what was achieved for a year by the volunteer teachers and helpers, and sorrow and anger at how it's ended (but was ever going to be thus).


----------



## Manter (Oct 31, 2016)

free spirit said:


> the bastards have demolished the school where we'd built the first classroom of just over a year ago. 120 kids have been taught their over the last year so it's been put to really good use.
> 
> Kids were apparently sleeping in it the night before because they'd nowhere else to sleep, and with hundreds of kids left sleeping in the container site it seems fucking nuts that they've destroyed this space while so many kids are still there. What are they supposed to do with themselves?
> 
> Mix of pride in what was achieved for a year by the volunteer teachers and helpers, and sorrow and anger at how it's ended (but was ever going to be thus).


It's been a tough tough week. Hope you are ok


----------



## Manter (Nov 7, 2016)

So.... founding member of fat white family has written a play about an immigration detention guard falling in love with a detainee. Looks utterly appalling- the video is so bad it's funny- plus the publicity is enough to make you puke "rather than telling individual immigrants’ stories, it provides a different perspective by focusing on those whose job it is to detain them" - according to the Hackney Citizen. Because individual immigrant's stories are so widely told and shared and they aren't dehumanised and silenced at all The Yard Theatre | Upcoming Events	Removal Men


----------



## Treacle Toes (Nov 7, 2016)

Ugh! 

ETA. I am thoroughly creeped out by the first 20 seconds of the video....it comes over as a twin peaks styled pop video.


----------



## iona (Dec 25, 2016)

Is there anywhere to drop off donations in Brighton at the moment? Google turned up a one-off thing last Sat but nothing more general - I'm not on Facebook atm so can't search more / message people on there.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 3, 2017)

iona said:


> Is there anywhere to drop off donations in Brighton at the moment? Google turned up a one-off thing last Sat but nothing more general - I'm not on Facebook atm so can't search more / message people on there.




I'll have a look for you lovely. 

ETA: couldn't find anything on calaidpedia but have asked in the main group.


----------



## iona (Jan 3, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> I'll have a look for you lovely.
> 
> ETA: couldn't find anything on calaidpedia but have asked in the main group.



Thanks 

There's not much at the moment, just one sleeping bag and a couple of rucksacks with hats/gloves/scarfs and I think also a few bits of underwear and toiletries in them. I get left more stuff almost every day though so it would build up quite quickly if I wasn't getting rid of loads, especially bulky stuff like sleeping bags and coats, because I've nowhere to store it...


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 3, 2017)

Calaid sent me this,

We need your help sorting and packing Sunday 9.30-4.30 in our warehouse in Slough. Lunch included. If you can help then please email info@calaid

They are now sending aid to Greece.

I have done this before. Only problem is it a pain to get to there warehouse in Slough. Other than that they are good lot.

http://calaid.co.uk/


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2017)

The need in France hasn't ended.... thousands in Paris, Lille, NF, on the Belgian border and squats in Calais. 

Let's not hijack this France thread for Greece, eh?


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 3, 2017)

Manter said:


> So.... founding member of fat white family has written a play about an immigration detention guard falling in love with a detainee. Looks utterly appalling- the video is so bad it's funny- plus the publicity is enough to make you puke "rather than telling individual immigrants’ stories, it provides a different perspective by focusing on those whose job it is to detain them" - according to the Hackney Citizen. Because individual immigrant's stories are so widely told and shared and they aren't dehumanised and silenced at all The Yard Theatre | Upcoming Events	Removal Men



It's finished now. Reading the reviews it looks an interesting play. So I would give it a chance before condemning without seeing it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 3, 2017)

Manter said:


> The need in France hasn't ended.... thousands in Paris, Lille, NF, on the Belgian border and squats in Calais.
> 
> Let's not hijack this France thread for Greece, eh?





I am aware of that.

Nor am I "hijacking" this thread. As this is a thread for those who want to show solidarity for refugees I don't see the problem with posting up Calaid are sending help to Greece. They were sending stuff to Calais. Some groups are now concentrating on Greece etc now the camp at Calais has gone.

Calaid had been sending help to Calais and Greece for some time. Now it's mainly Greece.


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2017)

Title of the thread is calais. I suggest you start a Greece thread.


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2017)

Gramsci said:


> It's finished now. Reading the reviews it looks an interesting play. So I would give it a chance before condemning without seeing it.


Roundly condemned by anyone who volunteers or works with refugees. That's enough for me. You want to be edgy and ignore everyone with experience in the field who said it was a really worrying premise and advertising campaign, you carry on.


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2017)

Anyone who wants to support in France (calais is he main base but the squats and small camps are strung out across N France and down to Paris now)




.


----------



## Manter (Jan 3, 2017)

And from l'Auberge/HelpRefugees' warehouse last week;


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 3, 2017)

Manter said:


> Title of the thread is calais. I suggest you start a Greece thread.



I post up info from Calaid which maybe of interest to other posters here as it's a long-standing thread for those who want to help refugees trying to get to Europe. Now the camp in Calais has gone and it's become much for difficult for them to move I don't feel it's a thread derail.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 3, 2017)

R


Manter said:


> Roundly condemned by anyone who volunteers or works with refugees. That's enough for me. You want to be edgy and ignore everyone with experience in the field who said it was a really worrying premise and advertising campaign, you carry on.



I didn't say anything about wanting to be "edgy".


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jan 3, 2017)

Manter said:


> The need in France hasn't ended.... thousands in Paris, Lille, NF, on the Belgian border and squats in Calais.
> 
> Let's not hijack this France thread for Greece, eh?



I know that Calais is your pet project but you're being quite unfair to Gramsci here. Unless there's some beef prior to these posts 

You're right about the play, everything I've read about it sounds utterly shit. Although being a bit more even handed, perhaps G hasn't read some of the nuanced criticisms of the play. Not everyone is as connected to the refugee support movement, and doesn't have access to the same info and sources. Maybe keep that in mind when dealing with well intentioned people who want to help


----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2017)




----------



## Manter (Jan 4, 2017)

Thimble Queen said:


> I know that Calais is your pet project but you're being quite unfair to Gramsci here. Unless there's some beef prior to these posts
> 
> You're right about the play, everything I've read about it sounds utterly shit. Although being a bit more even handed, perhaps G hasn't read some of the nuanced criticisms of the play. Not everyone is as connected to the refugee support movement, and doesn't have access to the same info and sources. Maybe keep that in mind when dealing with well intentioned people who want to help


I've sent you a PM.

But good call- my posts may be read by well intentioned people who want to help. I will be more supportive.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jan 4, 2017)

iona said:


> Thanks
> 
> There's not much at the moment, just one sleeping bag and a couple of rucksacks with hats/gloves/scarfs and I think also a few bits of underwear and toiletries in them. I get left more stuff almost every day though so it would build up quite quickly if I wasn't getting rid of loads, especially bulky stuff like sleeping bags and coats, because I've nowhere to store it...



Got a contact for you iona Will PM you with more details.


----------



## belboid (Feb 8, 2017)

gosub said:


> *Calais Action*
> 1 hr ·
> THE DUBS AMENDMENT TO ALLOW IN 3,000 UNACCOMPANIED CHILD REFUGEES HAS PASSED IN THE HOUSE OF LORDS BY 306 to 204 THIS AFTERNOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


And now, our beloved leader has decided that this was far too generous, so the programme is being closed and a mere 350 children are being allowed in.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 23, 2017)

Didn't quite know where to post this...so I chose here as I thought it might be seen those most involved? (Hope no-one takes offence at this being in here)

Yesterday I went to the Barbican to see Richard Mosse's new (Free) installation of "Incoming". (C4 News piece here)

Found the whole thing a thoroughly powerful, immersive and effective experience; would recommend to anyone able to get to the Barbican easily. The whole loop of the work seemed to take about 40mins (? not really sure about that) and obviously the locations of Mosse's work extend well beyond the camps, but they do obviously feature.


----------



## Manter (Mar 5, 2017)

The mayor of calais has banned food distribution. 



Volunteers are distributing anyway 

Utopia56, refugee community kitchen,  L'Auberge/Help Refugees, Secours Catholique and Care4Calais are out every night and are not stopping any time soon

Vote on dubs on Tuesday....


----------



## Manter (Mar 7, 2017)

Motherfuckers defeated Dubs. Again


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2017)

It's fuckers like that mayor of Calais makes me wish there was a god/afterlife. Just how the fuck would she be able to explain her actions?


----------



## Manter (Mar 8, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> It's fuckers like that mayor of Calais makes me wish there was a god/afterlife. Just how the fuck would she be able to explain her actions?


She and the likes of May claim to be Christians too.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Mar 8, 2017)

Manter said:


> She and the likes of May claim to be Christians too.



Shocking.


Do you have any update on Dunkirk? Some people from round here were there in December and said it was pretty desperate and overrun with people traffickers


----------



## Manter (Mar 8, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Shocking.
> 
> 
> Do you have any update on Dunkirk? Some people from round here were there in December and said it was pretty desperate and overrun with people traffickers


It's deteriorating, because afeji do nothing to maintain the huts etc. They are turning a blind eye to increasing numbers though; they are not supposed to let anyone new come in but there are loads sleeping on the floor of the tea tent. 

Quite a few of the food team have been banned by afeji, though that is all quite trnse at the moment. Attacks on women are spiralling again. 

Smugglers have always been a major part of the camp; its no worse but no better. They remain terrifyingly violent and controlling. Most of the small camps springing up are smuggler led too; but at least the smugglers take on the fascists and provide a bit of protection from them. 

Lots of very desperate people.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 11, 2017)

.


----------



## ska invita (Apr 11, 2017)

Utterly tragic this fire at Grand-Synthes....hard to imagine having nothing, but still losing that to a fire. 
I know its not the first time, but still heartbreaking


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Apr 11, 2017)

Does look like a particularly bad one


----------



## Manter (Apr 11, 2017)

I'd be surprised if they rebuild tbh


----------



## Treacle Toes (Apr 11, 2017)

Manter said:


> I'd be surprised if they rebuild tbh



They are not planning to. It took all of 2 seconds for the mayor to issue that statement it seems.


----------



## Manter (Apr 11, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> They are not planning to. It took all of 2 seconds for the mayor to issue that statement it seems.


God knows what happens to all the people housed in a sports hall....


----------



## sim667 (Feb 22, 2019)

Ok, so bumping an old thread and I'm not sure if its the right one to ask in, but may be worth asking anyway.

We're running a pyjama party event, and as part of it we've discovered a lot of charity shops can't sell teddy bears they're given because they don't have CE marks. So far we've got 9 sacks which would have otherwise ended up in landfill.

So this got me thinking, if the charity shops can give them to us, is it not then possible to give these to kids? I'm thinking predominantly in refugee camps, because I'm sure we've got some draconian law that bans hard done by kids having any joy in life...... Or am I missing something?


----------



## Manter (Feb 22, 2019)

sim667 said:


> Ok, so bumping an old thread and I'm not sure if its the right one to ask in, but may be worth asking anyway.
> 
> We're running a pyjama party event, and as part of it we've discovered a lot of charity shops can't sell teddy bears they're given because they don't have CE marks. So far we've got 9 sacks which would have otherwise ended up in landfill.
> 
> So this got me thinking, if the charity shops can give them to us, is it not then possible to give these to kids? I'm thinking predominantly in refugee camps, because I'm sure we've got some draconian law that bans hard done by kids having any joy in life...... Or am I missing something?


Not Calais/Dunkirk as there aren’t many kids, they have no shelter and they just end up as litter. Greek camps may be a better call?


----------



## sim667 (Feb 22, 2019)

Manter said:


> Not Calais/Dunkirk as there aren’t many kids, they have no shelter and they just end up as litter. Greek camps may be a better call?


I've just seen there's a charity that already do this, but only with people who donate direct to them. I might contact them and suggest it.


----------

